# Appunti di viaggio



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2012)

Approfitto della disponibilità di questo spazio gentilmente concesso dallo staff per tenere insieme un po' di appunti giornalieri che altrimenti mi perderei in giro.

Situazione di partenza: 1,77m (in questo caso direi anche di arrivo ), 67 kg. Anni 24.

Scheda odierna: Petto/Bicipiti, programma di ancora 3 settimane e poi vediamo se cambiare o meno.

Panca piana 15-48kg (riscaldamento), 12-70kg, 10-72, 8-74, 6-76, 5-78 (40 sec di recupero fino alla serie da 8, poi due recuperi da un minuto) (NOTA: ultima serie piuttosto sporca)
Dips 3x10 (40 sec recupero)
Croci 2x10 in panca declinata, 2x10 panca piana, manubri da 11kg l'uno (30 sec recupero)

Curl con bilanciere Ez 5x8- 34kg (45 sec di recupero, ultima serie un po' sporca)
Hammer curl 3x10 manubri da 11kg (30 sec recupero)



Colazione: 1 bianco sodo e una scodelletta di dolce alle mandorle (per nulla ipo, ma mi serviva per testarlo per stasera che ho un'ospite).
Pranzo: Panino con 100 grammi di bresaola di tacchino, 3 bianchi sodi e un uovo sodo intero, più 65 grammi di prosciutto cotto light.
Post wo- Bianco sodo, 1.
Cena: presumibilmente un pugno di riso alla cantonese, una porzione di pollo alle mandorle e il dolce, sperando di non eccedere col vino.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Scheda: Gambe/Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8-42kg (superserie le prime 3, pausa 20 secondi all'ultima)
Estensioni 4x12-40kg (30' recupero)
Calf raise in piedi 2x30-20kg, 4x15-42kg (30' recupero)

Crunch su panca declinata 30 liberi, 30-5kg, 30-10kg, 30 di cui 15 con 10kg e 15 liberi. Superserie.
Crunch inverso con cavigliere da 2kg 4x15 (20' recupero)
Isometria, 3max, 2 con cavigliere

Colazione- 100 grammi yogurt magro
Metà mattina 1 biscotto
Pranzo 5 involtini carne+bresaola+pan grattato+salsiccia, 1 mela
Post workout(cena) 200 grammi di petto di pollo bollito, e vediamo cos'altro
Pre nanna, presumibilmente 100 grammi di fiocchi di latte.


----------



## andre (1 Ottobre 2012)

sei in low carb?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> sei in low carb?



In realtà non risulta chiaro neppure a me. A seguito dell'infortunio ho perso forza, qualcosina in massa, e sicuramente messo su un po' di grasso. Settembre è stato un mese dedicato soprattutto a riprendere BENE confidenza con i pesi, e l'unica cosa di cui mi sono preoccupato era sempre quella di mantenere le proteine ad un livello accettabile, senza però stare a fare "seriamente" una dieta da massa, definizione o forza. Ora mi trovo a non essere sicuro di cosa fare, esattamente. Probabilmente proverò a perdere un kg e poi comincerò a fare massa, ma è una cosa molto in divenire. Diciamo che in ogni caso i pasti di oggi sono in funzione del troppo cibo di ieri sera.


----------



## Dexter (1 Ottobre 2012)

non so che dieta stai facendo e finalizzata a cosa ma se io la seguissi creperei di fame dopo 3 giorni


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Aggiorno: 20 grammi di mandorle, 20 di nocciole e 150 di fiocchi di latte. Una specie di cena-bis

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> non so che dieta stai facendo e finalizzata a cosa ma se io la seguissi creperei di fame dopo 3 giorni



Ma guarda, io di mio ho sempre mangiato poco, ma, in ogni caso, vado un po' a giorni alterni. Tipo "dieta a scalini"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Maddai, pasta e fagioli, lasagne e via, il risotto ma va a da via al cul


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maddai, pasta e fagioli, lasagne e via, il risotto ma va a da via al cul



Non ci ho capito un oster


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ci ho capito un oster


******* al risotto, ammazzati di lasagne, fesso 

ps Perdonate gli asterischi


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ma il risotto non lo mangio quasi mai.
Le lasagne le mangiavo praticamente ogni domenica, da mia nonna.
Ora me le faccio da solo, di tanto in tanto, ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ti immaginavo un colosso, invece... 67 kg? Seriously?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti immaginavo un colosso, invece... 67 kg? Seriously?



Yes sir. E ad agosto dell'anno scorso pesavo la bellezza di 60. L'idea per quest'anno è raggiungere quota settanta, puliti, e fermarsi.

L'obiettivo numero due sarebbero i 100kg di panca piana.

In ogni caso, non ho velleità da BB


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque a parte gli scherzi se pesi cosi poco e alzi 100 kg vuol dire che di allenamenti ne hai fatti... Bravo 

Io l'ultima volta che provai il massimale in panca (si parla di 10 anni fa puliti) feci sui 115 kg, e pesavo piu o meno come oggi (forse 5/6 chili in piu)


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2012)

Day off


50 grammi di yogurt magro 10 Mandorle
80 grammi torta alle noci
Panino con 100 grammi di bresaola di tacchino
50 grammi di provolone 30 grammi di Mandorle
450 grammi di albume e 50 grammi di provolone
1/2 bionda

Senza la bionda dovrebbero essere approssimativamente 1534 Kcal con 120 grammi di proteine, ma i valori della torta sono sconosciuti, ho buttato là 350 kcal

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi se pesi cosi poco e alzi 100 kg vuol dire che di allenamenti ne hai fatti... Bravo
> 
> Io l'ultima volta che provai il massimale in panca (si parla di 10 anni fa puliti) feci sui 115 kg, e pesavo piu o meno come oggi (forse 5/6 chili in piu)



Beh, stica, 115 indipendentemente dal peso son tanta tanta roba. Il colosso direi che sei tu


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ero


----------



## esjie (2 Ottobre 2012)

Prendersi nota di serie, ripetizioni, serie di riscaldamento, recupero, fatta bene o fatta male ok. Ma grammare pure il cibo no dai


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Prendersi nota di serie, ripetizioni, serie di riscaldamento, recupero, fatta bene o fatta male ok. Ma grammare pure il cibo no dai



Dove non arriva la confezione, arriva l'occhio


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte gli scherzi se pesi cosi poco e alzi 100 kg vuol dire che di allenamenti ne hai fatti... Bravo
> 
> Io l'ultima volta che provai il massimale in panca (si parla di 10 anni fa puliti) feci sui 115 kg, e pesavo piu o meno come oggi (forse 5/6 chili in piu)



Piccolo edit: sei gentile per il complimento, ma per ora non li sollevo 100. Prima dell'infortunio non saprei dirti, non avevo mai provato il massimale (cioè, avevo 86kg max da alzare). Un paio di settimane fa ho fatto 90, probabilmente avrei potuto spingere qualcosina in più, ma la spalla non era contentissima. Ora Luka mi hai dato un nuovo stimolo: meritarmi il tuo complimento 

Ps: direi che oggi è meglio mangiare qualcosa in più, considerando che la bilancia ha segnato un 66 secco stamane. Sono andato giù troppo in fretta.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Allenamento odierno

Schiena/Addominali

Trazioni presa prona 2x10 (1 min recupero)
Rematore bilanciere 2x10-48kg 2x8-52kg 6-54kg (1 min recupero)
Iperstensioni 15 libere, poi 3x12 con 5kg di sovraccarico (30' recupero)
Scrollate con bilanciere 2x15-48kg, 2x12-52kg, 10-54kg (40' recupero)

Sit ups 4x30 (10')
Crunch su declinata 3x25 (10')

Yogurt 50gr mandorle 15 gr
Wafer nocciola 50gr
Pane, 50 gr bresaola, una impanata di pollo, 2 mele.
40 grammi di nocciole
2 hamburger
150 grammi di fiocchi di latte

Mal contate 2200 Kcal, 135 grammi di pro


----------



## esjie (3 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me non devi dimagrire, sei hp-10, io peso come te, 171 cm e sono abbastanza squartato, mi han misurato 5,92% di grasso (pesavo 64 però e a stomaco vuoto). Non ti ho mai visto ma considerando la dieta che fai non penso avrai granchè di grasso.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Secondo me non devi dimagrire, sei hp-10, io peso come te, 171 cm e sono abbastanza squartato, mi han misurato 5,92% di grasso (pesavo 64 però e a stomaco vuoto). Non ti ho mai visto ma considerando la dieta che fai non penso avrai granchè di grasso.



Non è la mia dieta "basic" . Penso, grossomodo, di essere abituato ad assumere circa 2000kcal al giorno, ma il lavoro mi condiziona molto. Gli spostamenti, i clienti, lo stress. Non è semplice "starmi dietro". Per ogni cosa. Già stasera sono andato su con le Kcal, tirandomi giù una guinness e due bayless, ma è stata una giornata impegnativa 

Un filo di grasso è venuto fuori questa estate a causa dell'infortunio e dell'allenamento ridotto, oltre che per via dei bagordi. Volevo quindi scendere ancora un po', prima di andare di massa.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho deciso che è ora di diventare più grossi.


----------



## andre (4 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho deciso che è ora di diventare più grossi.


cosa buona e giusta. secondo me coi carichi che hai ti ingrosserai in fretta se tiri giù un buon allenamento e una buona dieta.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri era day off.

20grammi di mandorle, 50 di yogurt bianco
Biscotto e the
Due hamburger e 400 grammi di bianchi
200 grammi di petto di pollo

e poi, va beh, cena di laurea di un mio amico
Un mezzo litro di birra, tre fette di pizza sottile (due col salame piccante) e due porzioni di tiramisù.

Massa è massa...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

Scheda odierna:

Tricipiti/Spalle

French Press 2x8-30kg 6x8-34kg
Kick-Back 3x10 manubrio da 11kg

Alzate frontali 3x12-11kg
Alzate laterali 3x10 manubri da 11kg
Fly 4x10 manubri da 11kg


----------



## andre (5 Ottobre 2012)

se sei in massa io ci andrei giù pesante di chos durante il giorno. mattina e post wo carbo come se piovesse.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> se sei in massa io ci andrei giù pesante di chos durante il giorno. mattina e post wo carbo come se piovesse.



Purtroppo o per fortuna faccio una fatica boia a mangiare tanto. Oggi (anche complice il frigo vuoto) per riuscire a tirare su Kcal e carbo ho perfin buttato giù un po' di pringles XD
L'unico mezzo sistema che uso (come del resto ho usato lo scorso anno) è togliere l'acqua e mettere il latte.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi basket e addominali. Kcal previste 2000/2200


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2012)

Colazione
10gr mandorle, 30 gr petto di pollo

Workout Petto/Bicipiti
Panca piana 15-48kg (riscaldamento) 5x6-80kg (rec 1)
Dips 3x10 (rec 40')
Croci 2x10 su declinata, 2x10 piana, manubri 11kg (rec 30')

Curl ez 5x8-34 (rec 45')
Hammer curl manubri da 11, 3x10

Post wo 20gr pollo, banana.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Ottobre 2012)

Gambe/Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8-50kg superserie
Squat 3x12-50kg superserie
Calf raise in piedi 2x20 3x15 tutto 50kg, 30' sec rest
Iperestensioni 12-30kg 4x10-40kg

Crunch inverso 30 libero, poi 4x20-10kg
Jack knife crunch 3x20
Sit ups 2x30


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi Schiena Abs

Trazioni presa prona 2x10
Rematore bilanciere 2x12-48kg 2x10-52kg 8-54kg
Iperestensioni 15 libere, poi 3x12 con 5kg sovraccarico
Scrollate bilanciere 2x15-48kg 2x12-52kg 10-54kg


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi dopo tanto tempo ricomincio a tirare qualcosa sopra la testa.

Tricipiti/Spalle/Polpacci

French press 6x8-34kg
Kickback 3x10 manubri da 12kg

Military press 2x10
Alzate frontali (qui un manubrio) 2x12
Alzate laterali 3x10
Fly 4x10
Tutto con manubri da 12kg

Calf raise in piedi 5x15-55kg

Stasera è il pasto off della settimana. Giropizza con i peggiori stomaci di tutta la provincia. Domani il locale dichiarerà fallimento.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quanto alzi alla military?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanto alzi alla military?



Non saprei davvero dirti. Una volta facevo il lento avanti caricando fino a 44kg, non ricordo quante serie, forse 4x6. Da quando però è saltata la spalla non ho alzato più nulla sopra la testa.


PS: Maronna che pasto off. Sono arrivato a 1100kcal alle 9 di stasera, penso che ora saranno 3000.


----------



## esjie (13 Ottobre 2012)

Io lo faccio domani, tigelle


----------



## Canonista (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tigella Bella powa


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Ottobre 2012)

Comincio a digerire ora 

Oggi tanta cardio e addominali:

Step uno, finito ora, 30 minuti di gradoni. Nel pomeriggio un'ora di cyclette e circuito addominale.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi Petto e Bicipiti

Panca piana 8-8-8-5 (sfinito)-6 (ultime due rep sporche) 80kg 60' rec
Dips 12-10-10 40' rec
Croci 2x12 panca declinata 2x10 panca piana (manubri da 12kg, 30' rec)

Curl Ez 5x8-34 (40')
Hammer curl 3x10 (30') manubri da 12kg.

Posso dire con moderata sicurezza che ho raggiunto lo sfinimento vero con la panca. Speravo di tirare un 5x8 pulito ma siamo ancora lontanucci.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Ottobre 2012)

Si vede dal peso degli altri esercizi che eri sfinito


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si vede dal peso degli altri esercizi che eri sfinito



Cottissimo Luka. Quando faccio il petto do veramente tutto.


Oggi: Gambe/Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8-50kg superserie
Squat 3x12-50kg superserie
Iperestensioni 12-30kg 4x10-40kg
Calf raise in piedi 2x20 3x15 tutto 50kg, 30' sec rest

Crunch inverso 30 libero, poi 4x20-10kg
Jack knife crunch 3x20
Sit ups 2x30


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi ho dovuto fare di corsa per via del lavoro.

Schiena/Addominali

Trazioni 2x10 presa inversa 2x10 presa classica
Rematore 4x10-48kg
Scrollate 2x15-48kg 2x12-52kg 10-54kg


----------



## Livestrong (17 Ottobre 2012)

Mi vergognerei a postare un simile allenamento 

(scherzo ovviamente  )


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi vergognerei a postare un simile allenamento
> 
> (scherzo ovviamente  )



Io no 

Ma purtroppo il lavoro oggi è stato da incubo. In queste ultime settimane mediamente ho una giornata lavorativa di 10 ore. Oggi lo sapevo che rientravo tardi (rientrato dieci min fa) e quindi ho dovuto fare in pausa pranzo, un po' di corsa...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono stabilizzato a 68kg. Penso spingerò fino ai 69/70 (Metà novembre), poi sgrasserò un mesetto, e vediamo come arrivo a metà dicembre. Natale è pur sempre Natale.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Penso sia ora di cambiare scheda, oggi faccio l'ultima sessione alla vecchia maniera (stesso workout di settimana scorsa con tricipiti e spalle). Da domenica parto con un allenamento nuovo.

Domenica: Petto Addominali
Lunedì: Gambe Bicipiti 
Martedì: Riposo
Mercoledì: Bicipiti Spalle Addominali
Giovedì: Riposo
Venerdì: Dorso Tricipiti 
Sabato: Cardio Addominali



Petto: 
5x6 piana bilanciere (L'obiettivo è per metà novembre di arrivare a un 5x8 pulito a 80kg con recupero 1 minuto)
4x10 piana manubri, due serie in inclinata e due in piana (devo capire come tarare il peso perchè è una vita che non faccio la panca coi manubri. Se facessi 5x6 a 82kg di piana bilanciere, cosa dovrei mettere, 60, di manubri?)
4x12 croci, due serie in declinata, due in piana

Gambe: Per ora va bene la routine che ho, anche perchè non potendo caricare tantissimo e non avendo macchine a disposizione, posso solo giocare su ripetizioni, rest e peso, perchè gli esercizi quelli sono. Probabilmente aumenterò il lavoro dei polpacci.

Bicipiti: 
Wo (1)
4x8 Bilanciere Ez
3x10 Curl panca scott con manubri
2xmax Curl con elastico in isometria

Wo (2)
4x8 Bilanciere Ez (più peso rispetto al wo 1)
4x10 Hammer curl

Spalle:
Military (vediamo come va, a seconda di come reagisce la spalla post infortunio, potrei cambiare) 3x10
Alzate laterali 3x12
Fly 4x10

Dorso:
Trazioni 4x10 (2 serie per tipo di presa)
Rematore bilanciere 3x8
T-Bar all'angolo 15-12-10
Scrollate 4x12

Tricipiti:
French press 4x8
Dips per tricipiti 4x15
Pulldown con elastico 2x12


Vediamo come procede.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

Stai un po' magro con le spalle, per il resto mi sembra molto buona


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Stai un po' magro con le spalle, per il resto mi sembra molto buona



Eh lo so, hai ragione. La paura è una brutta bestia purtroppo...


----------



## esjie (19 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè 2 volte biceps?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Perchè 2 volte biceps?



Da qui a febbraio voglio provare della multi differenziata per gruppi muscolari piccoli: bicipiti, tricipiti, polpacci, spalle, per vedere come va.

Oggi petto/addominali, ma per il petto ho dovuto seguire grossomodo la routine vecchia perchè le distensioni coi manubri senza spotter o braccioli appositi sono un casino.

Piana 5x6-82kg, 1 minuto di recupero (ultime due rep sporche)
Dips 12-10-10
Croci 2x12 panca declinata 2x12 piana, manubri da 12kg.

Circuito addominale da 10 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Ottobre 2012)

Gambe/Bicipiti

Squat bulgaro 4x8-50kg Superserie
Squat 2x12-50kg Superserie
Iperestensioni 15-30kg 4x10-40kg
Calf Raise 5x15-50kg

Curl Ez 4x8-36kg
Curl con manubri da 12 alla scott- 4x10


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2012)

Io invece ho appena magnato al Mc, alla faccia tua (o forse mia)


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io invece ho appena magnato al Mc, alla faccia tua (o forse mia)



Guarda, venerdì sera sono uscito di casa e sono rientrato domenica sera.

Pizza, N cocktails, Pasta, Gelato, molti dolciumi.

Peso venerdì mattina= 68.3
Peso lunedì mattina= 66.7

?!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma tipo fare sport no? Sport di squadra, sudore impegno per sé stessi e per gli altri sacrificio ritiri?


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma tipo fare sport no? Sport di squadra, sudore impegno per sé stessi e per gli altri sacrificio ritiri?


ho fatto per anni basket,nuoto e pallanuoto,con sessioni di palestra programmate...la palestra è necessaria in tutti gli sport,a meno che non giochi a ping pong o a curling.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma tipo fare sport no? Sport di squadra, sudore impegno per sé stessi e per gli altri sacrificio ritiri?



Non ho capito il senso del messaggio.


----------



## esjie (23 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso del messaggio.



Rompere i co... come nel topic del football 



Dexter ha scritto:


> ho fatto per anni basket,nuoto e pallanuoto,con sessioni di palestra programmate...la palestra è necessaria in tutti gli sport,a meno che non giochi a ping pong o a curling.



Pesi non lo so, però nel ping pong si fa un certo tipo di lavoro atletico


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho fatto per anni basket,nuoto e pallanuoto,con sessioni di palestra programmate...la palestra è necessaria in tutti gli sport,a meno che non giochi a ping pong o a curling.



Non solo necessaria, direi fondamentale


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2012)

Mi son scordato il WO di ieri:

arrivato tardi, gli addominali oggi. Bicipiti/Spalle, e cambiato a sensazione la scheda

5x8 Ez curl-36kg
3x10 Curl in piedi con manubri da 12 (No hammer)

Military press 15-15-12, 24kg
Alzate frontali 3x12, 12kg
Alzate laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg


----------



## andre (26 Ottobre 2012)

secondo me assumi troppi pochi carbo, coi carichi che hai potresti avere un hp 0.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2012)

Workout odierno Dorso/Tricipiti 

Trazioni 4x10, 2 serie per presa
Rematore 3x8 50kg
T bar 15-30kg(+ bilanciere) 12-35kg 10-40kg
Scrollate bilanciere 4x12 50kg

French press 4x8 36kg
Dips tricipiti 4x12
Pull down elastico 2x15

Pesantuccia anzi che no (infatti non ho fatto gli abs perchè ero abbastanza cottino, vuol dire che sta settimana salto uno)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> secondo me assumi troppi pochi carbo, coi carichi che hai potresti avere un hp 0.



Boh, un po' a me non piacciono troppo pane e pasta, un po' non sono interessato a diventare un hp-0 "standard". Cioè, muscolo sì ma non troppo...


Edit: cena spettacolo---> bianchi strapazzati con dentro sottilette e mozzarella, marò....


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ri-Edit: e comunque, pace, mi son tirato giù metà del tiramisù sciolto, che resta comunque tanta roba.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2012)

A questo punto prova a fare il tiramisù destrutturato, che è pure meglio del tiramisù normale


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto prova a fare il tiramisù destrutturato, che è pure meglio del tiramisù normale



Eh ma le cose sono 2:

1) Orgoglio. Non sopporto il fallimento, specie se una cosa la so già fare.
2) C'è una signorina molto tradizionalista a riguardo...insomma...


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2012)

Boh.

Ieri sera colto da raptus ho finito tutto il tiramisu (3 uova, 60gr zucchero, 250 grammi mascarone, cioè, insomma, mica light).

Stamattina 67,3.

Boh.


----------



## esjie (27 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbè vez, non è che ingrassi da sera a mattina , ci vuole tempo, costanza nel mangiare junk food e nella sedentarietà. Se dovessimo ingrassare seduta stante a ogni sfizio che ci concediamo addio.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Vabbè vez, non è che ingrassi da sera a mattina , ci vuole tempo, costanza nel mangiare junk food e nella sedentarietà. Se dovessimo ingrassare seduta stante a ogni sfizio che ci concediamo addio.



Si no ok, ma non sto capendo più un'h. Prima di venerdì scorso, mangiavo "bene", ma prendevo peso solo di panza, allo specchio.
Da una settimana sto mangiando "male" (dolci, pizza, etc), ho perso un kg fondamentalmente, e mi vedo molto meglio.

Qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Canonista (27 Ottobre 2012)

Qualquadra non cosa...

Io è una vita che mangio in modo sregolatissimo (per forza di cose e non solo junk food, ovviamente) e non metto un grammo...
Tutti quelli che mangiano con me invece devono stare attenti ad ogni minima cosa...ho capito il metabolismo e tutto, ma non fino a questo punto...

Dai Morto, c'è iceman che aspetta le tue foto in mutande


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Qualquadra non cosa...
> 
> Io è una vita che mangio in modo sregolatissimo (per forza di cose e non solo junk food, ovviamente) e non metto un grammo...
> Tutti quelli che mangiano con me invece devono stare attenti ad ogni minima cosa...ho capito il metabolismo e tutto, ma non fino a questo punto...
> ...



Ringrazio sentitamente. Davvero.



Altra parrocchia.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

Fra un'oretta abbondante farò il workout, ma oggi avevo troppa voglia di fare il massimale, visto che ora la spalla sta "bene" (95%, dopo il massimale un pochettinoinoino tira).

94, e mi sembra veramente di poter caricare ancora. Ho le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## andre (28 Ottobre 2012)

dai che arrivi ai 100


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2012)

Di preciso cos'hai? Tendinite alla cuffia?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Di preciso cos'hai? Tendinite alla cuffia?



Sarebbe bello saperlo.

3 medici e 2 fisioterapisti, ecografia, lastre, non son riusciti a definire il problema.
Il mio medico di famiglia, a settembre, mi fa "Ci vediamo fra 4 mesi" ed è quello che mi ha inquadrato meglio, perchè ormai (toccandosi) sto quasi alla perfezione.


Oggi, Petto/Addominali

Piana 5x6 82kg (ultime 2 rep non sono sceso fino in fondo)
Dips 12-10-10
Croci 4x12 di cui 2 in declinata e 2 in piana, 24kg

4 serie da 20 crunch con 10kg
4 serie crunch inverso, 15 rep l'una.


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2012)

In che movimenti ti fa male?

Cmq metti il ghiaccio a fine allenamento, fa sempre bene.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> In che movimenti ti fa male?
> 
> Cmq metti il ghiaccio a fine allenamento, fa sempre bene.



Mi ha fatto male per dei mesi senza fare nessun tipo di movimento. Nessun problema di mobilità.
Per un po' ho provato col ghiaccio, ma senza risultati se non nel momento stesso dell'applicazione. Quando sono passato al calore con la boule, invece, mi è cambiata la vita.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Ottobre 2012)

Questa settimana riposo gambe perchè fra corsa, palestra e "passeggiate" di N ore la gamba destra mi ha tirato per dei giorni.

Quindi oggi blando allenamento, solo bicipiti.

Curl Ez Bilanciere 5x8 36kg
Isometria all'elastico 3max
Curl alternati in piedi 12-10-10 manubri da 12kg.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi bicipiti,spalle e tricipiti.

Curl in concentrazione 3x8 22kg cada.
Hammer curl 4x12 12kg cada.

Military 15-15-12 24kg
Frontali 2x12 12kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg

Circuito addominale, 9 serie in superserie con le cavigliere da 2kg l'una.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Novembre 2012)

Oggi Schiena/Tricipiti

Trazioni 4x10 2 per tipo
Rematore bilanciere 3x8-50 (40')
Iperestensioni lombari 3x15
Scrollate bilanceire 4x12-50 (30')

French Press 4x8 36 (40')
Dips tricipiti 4x12 (30')

Ieri ho ricominciato a sentire un vaghissimo fastidio alla spalla. Smadonnation.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Novembre 2012)

Oggi un'ora e spicci di aerobica.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

Siccome ieri dopo la bici ho fatto, sul tardi, gli addominali, oggi inverto e faccio i bicipiti, così da fare gli addominali stessi domani, con più calma. Intanto la spalla non sta ancora bene. Son fatto veramente di pastafrolla....

Petto/Bicipiti

Piana 5x6 82kg
Dips petto 12-10-10
Croci 4x12 24kg, 2 declinata 2 piana

Curl alternato in piedi 4x10 manubri da 14kg
Hammer curl 4x12 manubri da 12kg


----------



## andre (4 Novembre 2012)

le dips potresti provarle con sovraccarico dato che i tricipiti sono per la maggior parte costituiti da fibre bianche


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> le dips potresti provarle con sovraccarico dato che i tricipiti sono per la maggior parte costituiti da fibre bianche



Vero, ma quelle di oggi sono quelle "in avanti", per il petto, che già di base, dopo un fondamentale pesante, possono rappresentare un ottimo esercizio anche senza pesi.
Su quelle per i tricipiti, invece, ci sto riflettendo parecchio. Solo che cinque serie di french press a 36 mi cuociono parecchio...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2012)

Gambe/Addominali

Squat bulgaro, 50kg 4x8
Iperestensioni 4x10 40kg
Calf in piedi 5x15 50kg

Circuito addominale 10 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2012)

Vedendo che il fastidio alla spalla non passa, torno alla scheda vecchia. Magari la causa è la military.

Tricipiti/Spalle

French Press 6x8-36kg
KickBack 3x10, manubri da 12kg

Alzate frontali 3x15 12kg
Alzate laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2012)

Dimenticato il WO di ieri:

Schiena/Abs

Trazioni 4x10 presa inversa
Rematore 3x8 46kg
Iperestensioni 4x15 10kg
Scrollate bilanciere 2x15 46 2x12 50 10 54

Circuito addominale

Doppio edit:

1) Comperato online una cyclette a prezzo scontatissimo, peccato ci abbia messo due mesi ad arrivare e un pedale giri "male" (non è drammatico ma se pedali 45 min ti dà veramente fastidio sentirlo ad ogni pedalata)
2) La spalla migliora. A sto punto mi sembra evidente che non sia in grado di sollevare in verticale. Due settimane con la military ed è tornata, il problema a questo punto mi sembra proprio quello.


----------



## andre (9 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dimenticato il WO di ieri:
> 
> Schiena/Abs
> 
> ...



sicuro sia corretta l'esecuzione del lento avanti?


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> sicuro sia corretta l'esecuzione del lento avanti?



Ci son sempre stato attento, e considera che a febbraio lo facevo con una quarantina di kg, non 24 come ora. Non so, ma è comunque quello, non è possibile che questa settimana abbia fatto tutto (oggi ultimo WO, Petto/Bicipiti) e QUESTA settimana -a parte i primi giorni in cui il fastidio era evidentemente provocato da qualcosa fatto la settimana scorsa- nessun fastidio, mentre l'ultima ho avuto diverse noie, guardacaso dopo due settimane con la military press. Non può essere un caso...


----------



## andre (9 Novembre 2012)

prova quest'esecuzione, nota la posizione delle spalle, il bilanciere quasi vi si appoggia:






è un'esecuzione più "sicura"


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2012)

Provata anche quella, in passato. Niente. Pazienza, vado avanti, fortunatamente ci sono trentamila esercizi per le spalle.


Oggi Gambe e Addominali

Squat Bulgaro 4x8-50kg
Estensioni 15-30kg 4x10-40kg
Calf in piedi 5x15-50kg

Circuito addominale.


----------



## andre (12 Novembre 2012)

come mai così poca roba?  questione di tempo? anche io in questo periodo mi devo affrettare


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> come mai così poca roba?  questione di tempo? anche io in questo periodo mi devo affrettare



In realtà è tutto nella norma, una quarantina di minuti di wo.

14 serie di gambe e 11 di addominali, tutto sommato son 25 serie totali.

Il circuito non lo scrivo mai perchè lo cambio ogni volta, ma alla fine quello di oggi è un wo con dei volumi simili a quelli che faccio sempre...


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Novembre 2012)

Oggi tricipiti e spalle

French Press 6x8 36kg
Kick back 3x10 manubri 12kg

Alzate frontali 3x15
Alzate laterali 3x12
Fly 4x10
tutto con manubri da 12

20 minuti di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10
Rematore bilanciere 4x8 48kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12 52kg

Circuito addominale.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

Oggi mezz'ora di cyclette. Mi sono guadagnato il disaronno.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

Oggi ho dato uno scossone al petto.

Petto/Bicipiti

Panca piana
4x6-82kg
2x6-78kg
3x8-68kg
2x10-58kg

Curl Ez 5x8-36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 manubri da 12

Belle sensazioni ma non vorrei che la febbre abbia fatto sentire più di quel che è stato.


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2012)

non è un po' troppo tutte ste serie per il petto?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

Boh guarda, considerando che è in monofrequenza ed è un muscolo enorme, 11 serie non son poi tante, anzi di solito ne faccio 12, ma oggi il tonnellaggio è stato considerevole.


----------



## esjie (16 Novembre 2012)

Stai seguendo una certa modulazione del carico o vai a sensazione?

Stacchi perchè non li fai?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Stai seguendo una certa modulazione del carico o vai a sensazione?
> 
> Stacchi perchè non li fai?



Avevo fatto un programma, ma visto che rispettarlo mi causa determinati fastidi alla spalla, nelle ultime due settimane soprattutto sono andato a sensazione, anche se ormai determinate "schede" le ho acquisite e quindi tutto sommato riesco a giocare abbastanza bene sugli esercizi.

Lo stacco non lo faccio perchè ho troppo poco peso per farlo come si deve. Preferisco compensare con altro


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Influenza? Che si fççça!

Schiena/Abs

Trazioni presa inversa 4x10
Rematore bilanciere 3x8-48kg
Scrollate con bilanciere 5x12-52kg

Circuito addominale da 8 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2012)

Oggi allenamento "standard" per tricipiti e spalle


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2012)

Ieri ho fatto circa 40 minuti di corsa alla pista.


Oggi Petto/Bicipiti

Panca piana 4x6-82kg
10-8-68kg
Dips 3x10
Croci, 2 serie da 12 in declinata, 1 serie da 12 in piana, manubri da 12kg

Curl alternato 4x10 manubri da 14
Hammer curl 4x12 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Novembre 2012)

Ieri seduta gambe/addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8-50kg in superserie
Estensioni quadricipiti 5x10-40kg
Calf raise in piedi 5x15-50kg

11 serie di addominali di cui 3 laterali.

25 minuti di cyclette, la sera (finita la partita )


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2012)

Ieri tricipiti e spalle

French press 7x8-36kg
Dips 3x12

Frontali 3x15-12kg
Laterali 3x10-24kg
Fly 4x10-24kg

10 minuti di cyclette. Stamattina, forse anche a causa di un sonno scomposto, di nuovo fastidio alla spalla (potrebbero essere state le dips, unica variazione di un wo collaudato)


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2012)

Vai al ritmo dei gamberi?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2012)

Parli degli aggiornamenti "postumi" ?

Troppe cose da fare, son sempre di corsa


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2012)

Oggi schiena e addominali

Trazioni supine 5x10
Iperestensioni 4x15
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-50kg

Circuito addominale da 9 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Novembre 2012)

Oggi petto e bicipiti

Panca piana
8-8-8-6-5 80kg (Santo cielo a momenti rimango steso sotto il bilanciere)
Dips 12-10-10
Croci 2x12 panca declinata, 2x12 panca piana, 24kg

Curl con bilanciere Ez 5x8-36kg (ultima serie s*****)
Hammer curl 3x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi gambe/addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 50kg superserie
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf raise 5x15 50kg

Circuito da 10 serie di addominali.

20 minuti di cyclette post allenamento.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi Tricipiti e Spalle. Dopo mesi riprovo le distensioni dietro la nuca. Vedrò come reagirà la spalla

French press 6x8-36kg
Distensioni dietro la nuca 3x10-22kg

Alzate frontali 3x15-12kg
Alzate laterali 3x12-24kg
Fly 4x10-24kg

Ps: fare la cyclette dopo l'allenamento delle gambe non è stata un'idea brillante...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Dorso Addominali

Trazioni supine 3x12
Gorilla (non so come chiamarlo, onestamente) 1x16 (8 per lato, si tratta di fare dei rematori con manubrio ma appoggiandosi agli stessi, a terra) con manubri da 12
Rematore bilanciere 4x8 48kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12 52kg

Circuito addominale da 9 serie

20 minuti di cyclette


----------



## esjie (5 Dicembre 2012)

Su un libro che ho son chiamati Grave Diggers (becchino! )


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Su un libro che ho son chiamati Grave Diggers (becchino! )



Ho cercato su internet e sembrerebbero proprio loro! Grazie.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Modifico il titolo in "Il diario di un Morto che parla?"


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Modifico il titolo in "Il diario di un Morto che parla?"



Se ti piace di più 

Intanto ieri sera 45' di cyclette.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Petto Bicipiti

Panca Piana 5x6 82kg
Dips 12 10 10
Croci 2x12 declinata 2x12 piana 24kg

Curl ez bilanciere 4x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 24kg
Curl in isometria con elastico 2x30''


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

Cambio scheda.

Tricipiti/Bicipiti/Addominali

French press 6-6 40kg 8-8 36kg 10-10 32kg
Pull down all'elastico 3x15

Curl Bilanciere Ez 6x8 36kg
Curl concentrazione 3x30'' all'elastico

Circuito addominale da 9 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi mezz'ora di cyclette.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2012)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni supine 8x8
Grave diggers con manubri da 12, 2x20
Scrollate con bilanciere 4x12 48kg

Circuito addominale da 11 serie, di cui 3 per i laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2012)

Petto Spalle

Panca piana 6 84kg 8 82kg 10 78kg max (oggi 8) 72kg
Dips 4x10
Croci su panca declinata, manubri 12kg, 3x12

Alzate frontali con elastico 3x15
Laterali 3x12 manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 come sopra



La panca fatta così è un inferno. Domani se riesco a muovere le braccia faccio festa


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2012)

Gambe Addominali

Step up 3x8 36kg
Squat 2x12 56kg
Iperestensioni 4x10 40kg
Calf raise 5x12 56kg

Circuito addominale

Lo step up è pesantissimo...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Tricipiti Bicipiti Addominali

French Press 2x6-40kg 2x8-36kg 2x10-32kg
Pull down ai cavi 3x15

Curl Bilanciere Ez 6x8-36kg
Curl in concentrazione all'elastico 3x35''

Circuito addominale da 7 serie più 3 isometria.


----------



## cris (18 Dicembre 2012)

Rotfl


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Dicembre 2012)

Schiena Laterali Aerobica

Trazioni 8x8
Rematore 2x10 48kg
Scrollate bilanciere 4x12 52kg

Laterali 4x10 manubrio 22kg

Cyclette 45'

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> Rotfl



?


----------



## cris (20 Dicembre 2012)

sembra un diario personale


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> sembra un diario personale



Lo è Cris.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] fail


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2012)

Petto Spalle

Panca piana 6 84kg 8 82kg 10 78kg max (oggi 8) 72kg
Dips 4x10
Croci su panca declinata, manubri 12kg, 4x12

Alzate frontali con elastico 3x15
Laterali 3x12 manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 come sopra


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Dicembre 2012)

Gambe Addominali

Step up 3x12 36kg
Iperestensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf raise 5x15 56kg

Circuito addominale


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2012)

Tricipiti Bicipiti

French Press 2x6 40kg 2x8 36kg 2x10 32kg
Pull down all'elastico 4x15

Curl Ez 6x8 36kg
Curl in concentrazione elastico 3x35sec


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Tornato il fastidio alla spalla.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

45 minuti di cardio e addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2012)

Schiena e Laterali

Trazioni prone 6x10
Rematore Bilanciere 3x6 56kg
Scrollate bilanciere 2x8 56kg 2x15 46kg

4 Serie di laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2012)

Cyclette 45 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Dicembre 2012)

Petto/Spalle

Piana 6x84 8x82 10x78 8x72
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

Alzate frontali 3x15 12kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg

Oggi il fastidio era quasi azzerato. Vediamo però domani nel post petto/spalle. Credo possano essere stati i pulldown per i tricipiti. L'unica altra cosa MOLTO diversa in termini di esercizi sarebbe il curl in concentrazione con l'elastico, ma non vedo come potrebbe infiammare la zona. Ad ogni modo credo che tornerò alla vecchia scheda (Petto a parte. Questa routine per il petto mi sta dando notevoli soddisfazioni) con l'anno nuovo, perchè in quei due mesi, due mesi e mezzo (con delle variazioni) non ho mai avuto problemi.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi 22 minuti di cyclette e addominali.

Credo sarà l'ultimo allenamento del 2012.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2013)

Allenamento del primo gennaio.

Petto/Bicipiti

Piana 6-84kg 8-82kg 10-78kg 9-72kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

Curl Ez 5x8-36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 12kg cada


Oggi

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 8x8
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-52kg

Circuito addominale, comprendente i laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French 2x6-40 2x8-36 2x10-32
Kick Back 3x10 manubri da 12

Frontali 3x15 12kg
Laterali 4x12 manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2013)

Addominali Gambe

Squat bulgaro 4x10-48kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf Raise 5x15-52kg

Circuito addominale da 10


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

8-8-8-8-7 80kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x14 manubri da 12

Curl Ez 5x8 36kg
Hammer 3x12 manubri 12

Miseria ladra ero a tanto così da chiudere un 5x8 a 80kg...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 zavorrato 4kg
T bar all'angolo (considerando solo i dischi) 10-40kg 2x8 45kg 6-50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-52kg

Addominali misti, comprensivi di laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French press 6x10 36kg
Kick Back 3x10 manubri da 12

Alzate frontali 3x15 12kg
Laterali 3x12 manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Giovedi ho cominciato anch'io. Ho fatto 20 minuti di cyclette, poi sono passato nella saletta a fare addominali alti e bassi, dopo due attrezzi per le spalle da 15 kg ciascuno per 3 serie da 15. Dopo pectoral machine da 15 kg 3 serie da 15, tricipiti giusto per aspettare che si liberasse il tapis roulant dove ho fatto in totale 15 minuti alternati da 5 minuti di camminata veloce, 5 di corsa e ancora 5 di camminata veloce.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Giovedi ho cominciato anch'io. Ho fatto 20 minuti di cyclette, poi sono passato nella saletta a fare addominali alti e bassi, dopo due attrezzi per le spalle da 15 kg ciascuno per 3 serie da 15. Dopo pectoral machine da 15 kg 3 serie da 15, tricipiti giusto per aspettare che si liberasse il tapis roulant dove ho fatto in totale 15 minuti alternati da 5 minuti di camminata veloce, 5 di corsa e ancora 5 di camminata veloce.



Kurt, questo è il diario di Morto che Parla 

Devi scrivere nell'Angolo della Palestra


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Kurt, questo è il diario di Morto che Parla
> 
> Devi scrivere nell'Angolo della Palestra



Azz da staffer manco sapevo che ci fosse un diario di Morto. Chiedo venia


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Azz da staffer manco sapevo che ci fosse un diario di Morto. Chiedo venia



Ma vai tranquillo mica mi dai fastidio ti pare ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Addominali Gambe

Squat bulgaro 4x10-48kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf Raise 5x15-52kg

Circuito addominale da 10


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Azz da staffer manco sapevo che ci fosse un diario di Morto. Chiedo venia


Puoi fare anche tu il tuo diario se lo vuoi


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Puoi fare anche tu il tuo diario se lo vuoi



Assolutamente...no


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente...no



Timidone!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Timidone!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Panca piana 5x8 80kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12

Curl Ez 5x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 zavorrato 4kg
T bar all'angolo (considerando solo i dischi) 10-40kg 2x8 45kg 6-50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-52kg

Addominali misti, comprensivi di laterali.


Questo allenamento per la schiena lo sento davvero bene


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French press 2x6-40 2x8-36 2x10-32
Kick Back 3x10 manubri da 12

Frontale+Laterali in superserie 15+8 15+8 15+8 manubri da 12 (frontale, manubrio singolo)
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri

Addominali Gambe

Squat bulgaro 4x10-48kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf Raise 5x15-52kg

Circuito addominale da 10


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Panca piana 6-88 8-86 8-82 8-78
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12

Curl Ez 5x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 zavorrato 4kg
T bar all'angolo (considerando solo i dischi) 10-40kg 2x8 45kg 6-50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-58kg

Addominali misti, comprensivi di quelli laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tricipiti/Spalle

French Press 8x8 -38kg
Dips 1max

Superserie Frontali (22kg)+ Laterali (manubri da 12) (6+8) x4
Fly manubri da 12 3x10
Fly isometria elastico 1max


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 zavorrato 4kg
T bar all'angolo (considerando solo i dischi) 10-40kg 2x8 45kg 6-50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-58kg

Addominali misti


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Petto/Addominali

Piana bilanciere 4x6 88kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12

Circuito addominale


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sono innamorato:


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi Gambe alte/Bicipiti

Squat 5x20 50kg
Iperestensioni 5x10 40kg

Curl panca scott con manubri da 12 4x10
Hammer curl con manubri da 12 4x12


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2013)

Polpacci/Addominali

Calf Raise 7x15 44kg

Circuito addominale+obliqui+isometria


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tricipiti/Spalle

French 6x10 36kg
French dietro la testa, in piedi, 3x15 12kg

Alzate frontali+ superserie laterali 3x (15+10) manubri da 12kg
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 zavorrato 4kg
T bar all'angolo (considerando solo i dischi) 10-40kg 2x8 45kg 6-50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12-58kg

Addominali misti


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Petto/Addominali

Piana bilanciere 4x6 88kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 14

Circuito addominale comprensivo di laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gambe alte/Bicipiti

Squat 5x20 50kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg

Curl panca scott 4x10 manubri da 14
Hammer curl 2x10 manubri da 14, 2x12 manubri da 12


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Addominali, addominali, addominali... Vuoi fare il Figo?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Addominali, addominali, addominali... Vuoi fare il Figo?



Non si vive di sola panca


----------



## esjie (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Addominali, addominali, addominali... Vuoi fare il Figo?



e poi non squatta mai, secondo me ha un fisico "a chiodo" tipo ginnasta , 150 cm di larghezza spalle e gambe da maratoneta kenyano


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> e poi non squatta mai, secondo me ha un fisico "a chiodo" tipo ginnasta , 150 cm di larghezza spalle e gambe da maratoneta kenyano



Ma come non squatto mai ?

Giusto ieri ne ho fatti 100


----------



## esjie (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi facciamo una colletta per morto, compriamogli dei dischi che sennò si fa 2000 reps con 50 kg per compensare la mancanza di peso


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamo una colletta per morto, compriamogli dei dischi che sennò si fa 2000 reps con 50 kg per compensare la mancanza di peso



Ma no i kg li ho ma mi manca il rack per alzarli sopra la testa 
Però faccio il bulgarian con 50 così è grossomodo compensativo!

Allora, oggi, per far contento @Luka un bel po' di addominali, e per far vedere ad [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] che alle gambe ci tengo, 7x15-50kg di calf raise in piedi


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Che esercizi per gli addominali? Vogliamo i dettagli


----------



## esjie (7 Febbraio 2013)

Un euro a testa ragazzi, un piccolo sforzo. Poi quando arrivi a 165 di massimale te ne compriamo uno serio 

Deluxe Power Rack 3.1 supporto bilanciere Squat


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono disposto a mettere 50 euro se rinuncia ad andare a votare (e far danni)


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che esercizi per gli addominali? Vogliamo i dettagli



Vario parecchio.
Oggi ho fatto dei crunch sulla declinata sovraccaricati col manubrio da 12kg
dei leg raise da sdraiato
e dell'isometria a squadra.

Ma ogni sessione cambio esercizi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Un euro a testa ragazzi, un piccolo sforzo. Poi quando arrivi a 165 di massimale te ne compriamo uno serio
> 
> Deluxe Power Rack 3.1 supporto bilanciere Squat



Ma non è quello, è che mi manca lo spazio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io sono disposto a mettere 50 euro se rinuncia ad andare a votare (e far danni)



Luka considerando che voto un partito perdente, se alzi l'offerta ci penso


----------



## esjie (8 Febbraio 2013)

Scusa allora, butta nel cesso la panca piana che non serve a niente, ti prendi un rack e una panca libera, quando squatti la togli, quando spanchi la rimetti


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Scusa allora, butta nel cesso la panca piana che non serve a niente, ti prendi un rack e una panca libera, quando squatti la togli, quando spanchi la rimetti



Il fatto è che vivo in 60mq e tutta la palestra che faccio la faccio grazie ad un piccolo incavo nel muro dove alloco la ghisa e i bilancieri, e alla panca richiudibile che si piega sul muro stesso. Purtroppo, fino a quando (se) cambierò casa, non posso proprio mettercelo un rack. Altrimenti credo che la scelta sarebbe fra il bestione della domyos o il rack con lat machine che ho postato un paio di pagine indietro.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

French
5-42kg
6-40kg
6-40kg
8-38kg
10-36kg
10-36kg

French dietro la testa 3x10 22kg


Alzate frontali elastico+superserie laterali 3x (10 con ultima in isometria, +10, manubri da 12)
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi avevo a disposizione una macchina altrui

Schiena/Addominali

Lat machine avanti 4x8
Lat indietro 3x10
Pulley 3x12
Scrollate al cavo 3x12

8 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Febbraio 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana bilanciere 4x6 88kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12

Addominali misti e laterali


----------



## Degenerate X (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che addominali fai?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Che addominali fai?



Faccio molte combinazioni, tendenzialmente due allenamenti a settimana solo su quelli centrali, con 8/10 serie, e uno con 6 serie di centrali e 4 per gli obliqui.

Questi sono alcuni di quelli che eseguo:

Leg raise su panca declinata, con cavigliere da 4kg in tutto.
Crunch su panca inclinata con manubrio da 12kg o 22kg
Sit Up
Crunch classico
Jack Knife
Frog Crunch
Plank
Isometria a squadra su manubri


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Gambe alte e addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8-50kg
Squat normale 1x20 50kg
Estensioni 4x10 40kg

Addominali, 3 esercizi, 10 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Febbraio 2013)

Polpacci Bicipiti

Calf raise 7x15

Ez Curl 
2x6-40
2x8-38
2x8-36

Hammer curl 2x12 manubri da 12

Curl in concentrazione con elastico 2x30''


----------



## Livestrong (14 Febbraio 2013)

Niente ABS oggi?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Niente ABS oggi?



Forse domani


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Che strazio. Sto pensando ad un modo per infilare la domyos bm 970 in casa (è in offerta al deca ) ma non riesco, non riesco


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French
15-32kg
12-34kg
10-36kg
8-38kg
2x6-40kg
5-42kg

Distensioni dietro la testa 3x12 22kg

Alzate frontali ss Laterali 3x(8+10) manubrio da 22 e manubri da 12
Alzate frontali in isometria con elastico 2max
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12.


Oggi niente abs Luka, spiace...


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Due giorni di fila? Che succede?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Non ti preoccupare recupero domani


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x10 appesantito 4kg
Tbar all'angolo 3x8 50kg + 3x8 45kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x12 52kg

Addominali laterali 4serie
Core addominale 7 serie pesanti


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ohhhhh


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Da stamattina ho di nuovo fastidio alla spalla/scapola/collo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ohhhhh



Eri in pensiero eh?


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ero in pensiero per le varie fighette che frequenti


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ero in pensiero per le varie fighette che frequenti



Il gentil sesso distoglie dal reale obiettivo: la ghisa.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Petto / Addominali

Piana bilanciere 4x6-88kg 8+6-78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 3x12 24kg

Crunch declinata 5x20
Crunch inclinata 3x20

Grande sensazione.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Febbraio 2013)

Polpacci/Bicipiti

Calf Raise 5x15 52kg

Curl bilanciere ez 3x6 40kg 2x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x8 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tricipiti/Spalle

French press 6x8 40kg
Kick back 3x10 24kg

Frontali ss Laterali 3x(15+10) manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Febbraio 2013)

Schiena addominali come ultima volta.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana bilanciere
4x6 88kg
2x7 78kg

Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 3x12 24kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Preso dallo sconforto ieri non ho aggiornato:

Gambe alte / Bicipiti

Squat bulgaro 4x10 48kg
Squat 2x20 48kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg

Curl ez 3x6 40kg
Curl panca scott manubri 3x10 24kg
Hammer curl 3x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi polpacci/addominali

Calf Raise 7x15-52kg

Addominali 10 serie, di cui 4 per i laterali, +3 isometria max.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tricipiti/Spalle

french press ez 6x8 40kg
Kick back 2x10 manubri da 12
Dips 2x12

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Frontali+Laterali in ss 3x(15+10) 12kg 24kg
Fly 4x10 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi, febbricitante, solo schiena

Trazioni senza zavorra, supine 4x10
Tbar 5x8 50kg
Scrollate con bilanciere 5x12 52kg


----------



## esjie (28 Febbraio 2013)

Un allenamento a 5 stelle


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Un allenamento a 5 stelle



Ahhhhhhh ma allora qui si cerca lo scontro a tutti i costi eh 

Uno non si può più nemmeno chiamare fuori


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ma hai un tuo personal trainer, un tuo grillo parlante?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma hai un tuo personal trainer, un tuo grillo parlante?



Stasera tutti cabarettisti eh ?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Marzo 2013)

Oggi Petto e Addominali

Panca piana 4x6 (ultima serie 5, son crollato) 88kg
2x7 78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci manubri da 12 4x12

9 serie di addominali singoli, 5 in superserie con le cavigliere.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Marzo 2013)

Bicipiti SPalle Addominali

Curl Ez 3x6 40kg 3x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 24kg

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Frontali+Laterali ss manubri 12 3x(15+10)
Fly 4x10

Addominali 5 serie più 2 isometria


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Marzo 2013)

Gambe/Laterali

Squat Bulgaro 4x10 48kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf Raise 4x15 52kg

4+3 serie per i laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Marzo 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone appesantite 4kg 4x10
Tbar all'angolo 5x8 50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x15 52kg

Addominali 7serie


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Marzo 2013)

Giuda figlio di una levriera!

Son rimasto sotto al bilanciere  e penso mi abbia condizionato tutto l'allenamento.

Dopo un miserrimo tentativo di massimale 

Petto Tricipiti

Piana bilanciere 4x6 88kg, l'ultima chiusa a 5.
78kg 5+6
Dips 3x10
Croci manubri declinata 3x12 manubri da 12

French ez 5x8 40kg
Kick back 2x10 manubri da 12
Dips tricipiti 2x15

I tricipiti in questo momento sono tipo due blocchi calcarei...


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Marzo 2013)

Bicipiti Addominali

Curl in concentrazione
2x6 22kg
2x8 18kg
Hammer curl 4x12 12kg

Crunch su inclinata appesantito 12kg 3x15
Crunch inversi su declinata 3x15
Jacknife 3x20
Isometria 3xmax


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Marzo 2013)

Oggi spalle Polpacci Laterali

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Superserie alzate frontali laterali 3x(15+10) 12kg
Fly 4x10 manubri 12kg

calf raise 6x15 52kg

6 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Marzo 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni appesantite 4kg 2x10 + 2x10 cambiando presa
Tbar All'angolo
12-40kg
10-45kg
8-50kg
6-55kg
5-57kg
Scrollate con bilanciere
15-48kg
12-52kg
10-54kg
2x8-58kg

Addominali, 11 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma tu andavi in palestra o ti allenavi a casa?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Marzo 2013)

Palestra, 4/5 giorni a settimana


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Marzo 2013)

Petto/Tricipiti

Piana bilanciere
5-90kg
6-88kg
8-84kg
8-80kg
Distensioni con manubri, panca inclinata, slow 2x10-44kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 3x12 manubri da 14kg

French Press 5x8 40kg
Kick back 2x10 manubri da 12kg
Dips 3x12


Il petto mi ha distrutto...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Marzo 2013)

Bicipiti Addominali

Curl in concentrazione 2x6 22kg
2x8 18kg

Hammer curl 4x12 12kg

9 Serie di addominali più 3xmax isometria


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Marzo 2013)

Spalle Polpacci Laterali

Stesso workout dell'ultima volta. Le spalle con quelle due serie iniziali lavorano molto bene.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Marzo 2013)

Oggi misurazioni della pressione, nell'arco di un quarto d'ora, con molte perplessità.

Prima misurazione, braccio sinistro
143
79
61 battiti

Seconda misurazione, braccio sinistro
150
81
60 battiti

Terza misurazione, braccio destro
135
89
59 battiti


Mi sa che sto sfigmomanometro non vale una cicca.

Edit, quarta misurazione, braccio sinistro

135
96
69 battiti


MMMAH.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Marzo 2013)

Oggi in farmacia 142 77 67. Mi han detto che forse bisognerebbe parlarne col medico, perchè la massima è un po' alta.

Comincio a darci giù duro con le banane (evitiamo sarcasmi) e cancellare il caffè...


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Marzo 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni 4x12 2per tipo di presa
Tbar
15-40
10-45
2x8-50
6-55

Scrollate
2x15 48kg
3x10 58kg


Addominali, 9 serie



Un mio amico medico mi ha tranquillizzato circa la pressione. Basta un po' di sale e caffè in meno, e non dovrebbero esserci problemi.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Petto Tricipiti

Piana 

3x8 82kg
6 82kg
7 78kg

Dips 3x10

Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12


French 5x8 40kg
Dips 4x12


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Marzo 2013)

Petto Tricipiti

Piana 

3x8 82kg
6 82kg
7 78kg

Dips 3x10

Croci declinata 4x12 manubri da 12


French 5x8 40kg
Dips 4x12

Ho abbassato i carichi, cercando movimenti più lenti e stando attentissimo alla respirazione, come mi ha consigliato il medico per via della pressione. Oggi i livelli di sodio introdotti sono stati veramente minimi.


----------



## esjie (21 Marzo 2013)

Non ricordo molto della pressione...cmq l'allenamento coi pesi dovrebbe abbassarla, forse solo quella minima, cmq per dirla alla carlona "fa bene anche alla pressione", soprattutto quella massima, perchè alleni il cuore (tiro fuori il libro di fisio và). L'allenamento aerobico (intensità medio-bassa) anche, anzi meglio, è un ottima medicina.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non ricordo molto della pressione...cmq l'allenamento coi pesi dovrebbe abbassarla, forse solo quella minima, cmq per dirla alla carlona "fa bene anche alla pressione", soprattutto quella massima, perchè alleni il cuore (tiro fuori il libro di fisio và). L'allenamento aerobico (intensità medio-bassa) anche, anzi meglio, è un ottima medicina.



L'allenamento aerobico fa scendere la pressione.

Quello anaerobico, come i pesi, "dipende". Mi han detto di stare MOLTO attento a respirare SEMPRE. a me capitava di concentrarmi talmente tanto sulla spinta, magari in piana, da non respirare per un'alzata intera, e lì la pressione va su alle stelle. Onde per cui, anche a costo di abbassare i carichi, sto diventando maniacale nella respirazione.

Intanto ho introdotto l'aglio nella dieta. Per ora, comunque, la pressione massima resta alta (oggi a mezzogiorno 150). Però mi fido poco delle misurazioni a casa...
Poi tra l'altro la cosa è ridicola: 150 max 77 minima. Cioè la minima è ottimale e la massima è da cartellino giallo... assurdo....Penso che se nel giro di 10 giorni la cosa non si normalizza, vado a farmi vedere.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Marzo 2013)

129 77 ROTFL.

Ho la massima che in 5 ore sballa di 21 ma che roba è!?


Workout

Squat bulgaro 4x10 48kg
Iperestensioni 5x10 40kg

10 serie addominali 

Subito dopo il workout (1 minuto, massimo 2)

150 78 100 battiti al minuto.

Cioè io oggi prima di pranzo avevo la stessa pressione di un minuto fa, sudato e col cuore a 100...ma va da via i ciap....


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Marzo 2013)

Addominali Bicipiti

9 Serie

Curl in concentrazione 2x6 22kg
3x8 18kg
Hammer curl manubri da 12 3x12


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Marzo 2013)

Spalle Polpacci Laterali

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Superserie frontali-laterali 3x(15+10) manubrio/i da 12
Fly 4x10

Calf raise 5x15 50kg

6 serie laterali.

Coi carichi bassi la respirazione è semplice da tenere. Faccio fatica nelle fly e nelle torsioni per gli obliqui.

Niente prova della pressione, keep calm e lasciamo passare un paio di settimane. Banana, Aglio, Camomilla. Tagliati i cibi in scatola e i salumi.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Marzo 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni 2x12+2x12 presa alternata
Tbar 5x8 50kg
Scrollate bilanciere 5x10 58kg

Addominali 10 serie

Pressione 149 88 con 100 battiti, tipo 5 minuti finito il workout, tempo della doccia al volo, senza riposarmi.
Tutto sommato va anche bene...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Il mio medico pensa che ci sia una bella componente emotiva al momento della misurazione.
Me l'ha misurata su ambedue le braccia più volte. Mediamente, alta (mai sopra i 140 comunque), ma ha visto che tutto d'un tratto è scesa a 120. Quindi domani mattina esami del sangue e prenotazione dell'Holter (figata XD)


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Preso tutto sommato bene da quel che mi ha detto il medico, stasera opto per un 5x8 con 82kg (pesantuccio)

Carico...faccio la prima serie, attento alla respirazione...arrivo alla settima, e dico "EVA LADRA NON CHIUDO MANCO LA PRIMA SERIE"

Mi fermo, guardo....son 92kg non 82... 

Piana
7-92kg
8-8-6 82kg (poi ero sfatto XD)
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

French press 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

25 minuti di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Marzo 2013)

Il 18 aprile farò la cavia da laboratorio XD


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Vedo che non sono l'unico ad aver usato la settimana di pasqua per fare scarico eh ?

Oggi riprendo, e mi sono arrivati i dati delle analisi. Tutto a posto tranne colesterolo un po' alto (238) e leucociti leggermente alti...


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Aprile 2013)

Oggi petto addominali

Piana 3x8 82kg 7 82kg 7 78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Addominali 9 serie

Da oggi si cambia vita, stasera zucchine scondite, salmone, un po' d'aglio e una mela. Il colesterolo non mi avrà!


----------



## esjie (5 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vedo che non sono l'unico ad aver usato la settimana di pasqua per fare scarico eh ?



Io pure


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Aprile 2013)

Oggi schiena e bicipiti

Trazioni 2x12+2x12 con cambio di presa
Tbar angolo 5x8 50kg
Scrollate 2x15 48kg 2x12 52kg 10 56kg

Hammer curl 6x12 14kg per braccio.

25 minuti di cyclette.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle 

Distensioni dietro la nuca 6x10 26kg
Kick Back 2x8 14kg
Dips 4x15

Tirate al mento 15+12 28kg
Frontali+Laterali SS (15+10)x3, manubri da 12
Fly 4x10, manubri da 12

Cyclette 30 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Aprile 2013)

Gambe Addominali

Squat 5x20 50kg
Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Calf raise 5x12 50kg

10 serie addominali, di cui 4 laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cyclette


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Che non serve a nulla


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che non serve a nulla



Mi fa scendere la pressione boss


----------



## Livestrong (10 Aprile 2013)

Troppi steroidi?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Troppi steroidi?



Troppo testosterone 

Scherzi a parte, non ho idea. Fra una settimana ne saprò di più.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Aprile 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana 8-8-8-6 82kg 7 78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci 4x12 manubri da 14

8 Serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Oggi schiena e bicipiti

Trazioni 2x12+2x12 con cambio di presa
Tbar angolo 5x8 50kg
Scrollate 2x15 48kg 2x12 52kg 10 56kg

Hammer curl 6x12 14kg per braccio.

25 minuti di cyclette.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Obliqui

French press 6x8 38kg
Distensioni dietro la nuca 2x8 manubrio 23kg
Dips 3x12

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Frontali Laterali SS (15+10)x3 manubri da 12
Fly 4x10 manubri 12

4 serie di laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera richiamo Bicipiti-Addominali

2x15+2x10+2x8 Curl al cavo
5x25 addominali inversi


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Aprile 2013)

Petto addominali

Piana 8-8-8-7 82kg 7 78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

10 serie di addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Aprile 2013)

In pausa pranzo 45 minuti di basket. Stasera probabilmente farò schiena e bicipiti.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Aprile 2013)

Schiena bicipiti

Trazioni 2x12 +2x12 cambiando presa, +2x10 presa prona
Rematore bilanciere 48kg 2x6
Scrollate bilanciere 2x15 48 2x12 52 8 56

Hammer curl 6x12 14kg


E fra poco si "sfriga" la torta....


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Gambe Addominali

Squat 5x20 50kg
Hip Raise 4x15 22kg
Calf Riase 5x15 50kg

9 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Aprile 2013)

La cardiologa mi ha detto che 5 sedute di pesi alla settimana sono troppe, e di fare più cardio.

oggi 30 minuti di cyclette con sto trabiccolo attaccato.


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ho tolto il maledetto holter. Resto molto scettico, visto che a me quello che dà fastidio è proprio la misurazione della pressione in sè. Non è che facendola ogni 15 minuti cambia qualcosa.

Ieri sera parlavo tranquillamente coi miei, ad un certo punto sento quella ***** stringere, guardo: 156 110. Sè, buonanotte XD


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Aprile 2013)

Mi rompono con la pressione? che devo abbassare i carichi?

E io faccio il gironda.

Tricipiti Spalle

Distensioni dietro la nuca 8x8 22kg, 15'' rec
Dips 8x8 15'' rec

Frontali 8x8 12 kg
Laterali 8x8 20kg
Fly 6x8 20kg



Muoio....


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Sabato mi sono sciroppato Schiena e Addominali

Trazioni 7x8
Tbar all'angolo 8x8 40kg
Scrollate bilanciere 8x8 48kg

15 sec rest

Crunch alla sedia, 12kg, 8x8
Crunch inversi a terra 8x8
Sit ups, 8x8

5 sec rest


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 7x8 60kg
Dips 8x8
Croci declinata 8x8 20kg

Ez curl 8x8 30kg
Hammer curl 8x8 20kg

La sensazione di fatica finale è terrificante...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Aprile 2013)

Risultati dell'holter: ipertensione sistolica di tipo 1.

La cosa, comunque, non mi convince per niente. Anche perchè gli esami del sangue dicono tutt'altro. Stasera ne parlerò col medico.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Ieri sera 30 minuti di cyclette. Oggi, 40.

Da questa settimana taglio l'allenamento delle gambe, a favore di cyclette 4 volte a settimana.

Lo so, lo so.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Schiena Addominali Cardio

Trazioni prese diverse 8x8
Tbar 8x8 40kg
Scrollate 8x8 48

15 sec rest

8x8+8x8+8x8 addominali

25 minuti cyclette


----------



## Livestrong (24 Aprile 2013)

Mi spieghi a che diavolo serve la cyclcette? Corsa, corsa, corsa, su


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi a che diavolo serve la cyclcette? Corsa, corsa, corsa, su



E chi ce l'ha il tempo? Quando faro' i soldi con la borsa e mi ritirerò a vita privata, allora correrò tutto il giorno


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi a che diavolo serve la cyclcette? Corsa, corsa, corsa, su



Poi, piccolo edit, non so se hai mai provato gli 8x8, ma erano mesi che non versavo una goccia di sudore negli allenamenti, nonostante i carichi, adesso con 15 secondi di pausa fra una serie e l'altra mi sembra di essere un maratoneta a fine workout, ci lascio mezzo litro d'acqua ad allenamento XD


----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

Come é giusto che sia. Io sudo come un maledetto ogni volta


----------



## Jaqen (26 Aprile 2013)

In 3 settimane non mangiando fuori pasto e un po' più vario da 78.8 sono andato di colpo a 74.7

Ho ripreso dopo grande inattività a correre e sono felicissimo!


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Aprile 2013)

Ieri tricipiti spalle

8x8 distensioni dietro la testa 22kg
8x8 dips

8x8 alzate frontali 12kg
8x8 alzate laterali 20 kg
8x8 fly 20 kg


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

Petto Bicipiti Aerobica

Piana 7x8 60kg (ultima sporchissima)
Dips 8x8
Croci declinata 8x8 20kg

Ez curl 8x8 30kg
Hammer curl 8x8 20kg

Sempre 15'' di riposo fra una serie e l'altra.

Forse dovrei portare a 20 sec di riposo almeno la panca se no muoio.
I bicipiti lavorano troppo con l'ez e troppo poco con l'hammer. forse la prossima volta faccio 28 e 24 al posto di 30 e 20


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

Se non fosse per Allegri, intanto, mi sarebbe scesa la pressione.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Aprile 2013)

Un po' leggerine quelle croci eh


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un po' leggerine quelle croci eh



Hai ragione ma ritararmi su un lavoro ad alta densità è difficoltoso. Forse tornerò ad usare i manubri da 12 la prossima volta.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cyclette e 9 serie addominali, di cui 3 laterali.


----------



## andre (30 Aprile 2013)

ma alzate laterali 20 kg a manubrio?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> ma alzate laterali 20 kg a manubrio?



Ma no no 20kg in due!!


----------



## Canonista (30 Aprile 2013)

Ci stavo rimanendo male anche io


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Aprile 2013)

Raga ma sto abbassando i carichi e aumentando la densità, vi pare XD!?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Aprile 2013)

Oggi solo schiena perchè di frettissima

Trazioni 8x8
Tbar 8x8
Scrollate 8x8


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Maggio 2013)

Ieri un'ora e mezza di basket.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

faccio palestra da 3 anni e non capisco un ***** di quello che scrivi ahahah .. scrivi in italiano


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> faccio palestra da 3 anni e non capisco un ***** di quello che scrivi ahahah .. scrivi in italiano



Cosa non ti è chiaro ?

Oggi Tricipiti Spalle

Distensioni dietro alla testa 9x8 22kg
Dips 8x8

Alzate frontali 8x8 manubrio da 12kg
Laterali 8x8 20kg
Fly 8x8 20kg


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Maggio 2013)

Oggi 40 minuti di cyclette e 13 serie di addominali, comprese 4 di laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Maggio 2013)

Oggi pettorali bicipiti

Piana 7x8 60kg
Dips 8x8
Croci declinata 8x8 24kg

Ez curl 8x8 28kg
Hammer curl 8x8 manubri da 12.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Maggio 2013)

35 minuti di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni 8x8
Tbar 40kg 8x8
Scrollate 48kg 8x8

3x (8x8) addominali.


----------



## Canonista (7 Maggio 2013)

Morto secondo te ha senso fare scrollate iniziando con manubri da 10kg l'uno?
Ok che non non mi alleno come voi e sicuramente ho molti meno muscoli, ma neanche li sento...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Maggio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Morto secondo te ha senso fare scrollate iniziando con manubri da 10kg l'uno?
> Ok che non non mi alleno come voi e sicuramente ho molti meno muscoli, ma neanche li sento...



Le scrollate per il trapezio non sono un esercizio semplice. Pensa che prima di frequentare una studentessa di medicina non avevo nemmeno realmente capito a quale altezza "inizia" il muscolo, e quindi quando alzavo facevo lavorare troppo le braccia. E' davvero difficile sentire il movimento completo, perchè il range è poco, quindi ti direi magari di alzare pure i carichi, ma in funzione della sensazione. Se riesci sempre a sentire a metà della spina dorsale lo "stacco", allora puoi alzare.
Altrimenti è controproducente.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Maggio 2013)

Oggi 45 minuti di cardio e 4 serie laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Maggio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French press 8x8 30kg
Dips 8x8

Frontali 10kg 8x8
Laterali 20kg 8x8
Fly 20kg 8x8

Tutto con 15'' di rest.

Ragazzi è terrificante.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Maggio 2013)

45 minuti di cyclette e 10 serie di addominali.

Da settimana prossima si va a correre!


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Maggio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 7x8 +5 60kg
Dips 8x8
Croci 8x8 manubri da 12

Ez Curl 8x8 28kg
Hammer Curl 8x8 manubri da 12


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Maggio 2013)

Oggi 35 minuti di cyclette e 9 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Maggio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni 8x8 (ultime due serie sporche)
Tbar 8x8 40kg
Scrollate 8x8 48kg

3x (8x8) addominali.

A fine di settimana scorsa ho accusato di nuovo dolore alla spalla. Oggi si è attenuato (ieri e oggi lasonil a manetta). Credo si tratti o delle distensioni dietro la testa, oppure delle dips per i tricipiti. In ogni caso non mi vedono più.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Maggio 2013)

45 minuti di cyclette e 4+2 serie di laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Maggio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French press 8x8 30kg
Kick back 8x8 20kg
Pull down elastico 4x8

Frontali 8x8 10kg
Laterali 8x8 20kg
Fly 8x8 20kg


----------



## Livestrong (16 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> faccio palestra da 3 anni e non capisco un ***** di quello che scrivi ahahah .. scrivi in italiano



Il problema è che tu fai finta di far palestra, sennó capiresti tutto


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tu fai finta di far palestra, sennó capiresti tutto



Lui va in palestra a caccia di topa


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Maggio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti Avambracci

Piana 8-8-8-8-8-8-6-6 60kg
Dips 8x8
Croci 24kg 8x8

Curl Ez 8x8 28kg
Hammer curl 8x8 24kg

Manopole nuove nuove comprate dal decathlon 4x8

Tutto con 15 sec di riposo


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

50 minuti di cyclette e 10 serie addominali.

123 61, BUM.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Maggio 2013)

Schiena laterali

trazioni 8x8
Tbar 8x8 40kg
Scrollate 8x8 48kg

4 serie laterali.

Oggi seduta moscia


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Maggio 2013)

50 minuti cyclette e 9 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Maggio 2013)

Petto bicipiti (saltato allenamento tricipiti e spalle)

Piana 7x8+5 60kg
Dips 8x8
Croci 24kg 8x8

Ez Curl 8x8 30kg
Hammer Curl 8x8 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Giugno 2013)

Dopo alcuni allenamenti, torno all'antico

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 5x8 80kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

Panca scott manubri 5x8 24kg
Hammer curl 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Giugno 2013)

Oggi un'ora di cyclette e 10 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Giugno 2013)

Schiena laterali

Usato schema gironda per la schiena (non riuscite le trazioni 8x8)


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Giugno 2013)

Oggi un'ora di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Giugno 2013)

Oggi, un mix

French 8x8 30kg 15'' rest
Kick back 4x8 24kg 15''
Dips 4x8 15''

Frontali 8x8 12kg
Laterali 8x8 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Giugno 2013)

Petto bicipiti

Piana 5x8 80kg 10 8 6 68kg
Distensioni su manubri 4x12

Zottman 4x8 24kg
Hammer 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Giugno 2013)

Ieri finalmente in pista, mezz'ora di corsa, mezz'ora di rollerblade. Peccato le zanzare.

Oggi farò praticamente a digiuno (causa eco addominale) l'allenamento della schiena e degli addominali.

POI ROADHOUSE


----------



## Livestrong (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma adesso che arriva il caldo cambi qualcosa del tuo allenamento? Al di la della corsa dico.

Comunque.... i rollerblade? Seriously?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma adesso che arriva il caldo cambi qualcosa del tuo allenamento? Al di la della corsa dico.
> 
> Comunque.... i rollerblade? Seriously?



Ma sai, con sta storia della pressione (eco reni, tutto ok, ma ad esempio quando la pressione la prende la mia ragazza è sempre sotto i 130) ho modificato alcune cose, ma non tanto per il caldo in sè.
Casa mia è molto fresca fortunatamente, quindi non ne risento.
Comunque sì sono andato giù alla pista e prima ho corso, con lo zaino in spalla con dentro i roller, e poi il ritorno fatto con quelli, ma guarda che "sbanfi" mica da ridere se sei in salita eh 

Ieri tricpiti-spalle

French 6x8 34kg
DIps 4x12
Estensioni con elastico 2x12

Frontali 4x6 22kg
Laterali 4x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 22kg


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Giugno 2013)

Ieri petto e bicipiti

Piana 5x8 80kg
Piana 10-8-6 68kg
Dips 3x10
Piegamenti sulle braccia gambe rialzate 1xmax

Hammer curl 4x8 32kg
Hammer curl + SS Curl con disco singolo 3x8 (32kg) + 3x15 (10kg)


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Giugno 2013)

Dopo la quarta misurazione normalissima in settimana (120 80), mi rimetto a far gambe.

Squat 5x15 65kg
Calf raise su gamba singola 4x20

Addominali 9 serie.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Quanto hai di percentuale di massa grassa? Non credo tu l'abbia mai scritto


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Giugno 2013)

livestrong ha scritto:


> quanto hai di percentuale di massa grassa? Non credo tu l'abbia mai scritto



i have no idea.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Giugno 2013)

Ieri schiena e laterali.

Schiena seguendo il modello gironda e laterali idem.

Credo che terrò la scheda 8x8 per la schiena ancora per un po', perchè i dorsali mi si sono allargati visivamente parecchio nell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Giugno 2013)

Oggi a pranzo un'ora di basket.

Stasera 

Tricipiti Spalle

French 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

Alzate al mento 2x15 26kg
Frontali 3x10 16kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg 
Fly 3x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Giugno 2013)

In pausa pranzo, Petto e Bicipiti.
Stasera Basket.

Piana 5x8 (ultima serie chiusa a 7) 82kg
Piana 10 8 6 68kg
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

Scott curl 4x10 24kg
Hammer curl 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Giugno 2013)

Se non piove stasera dopo il lavoro basket!


----------



## Livestrong (21 Giugno 2013)

Beato te che hai con chi giocare. Qua i pochi a cui piace son tutti vecchi del cavolo


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beato te che hai con chi giocare. Qua i pochi a cui piace son tutti vecchi del cavolo



Da quel punto di vista sono fortunato: al campus, finite le scuole, il massimo problema è POTER giocare, con la gente che c'è (anche con due campi interi e un mezzo campo). Ieri ad un certo punto eravamo in 10 sul campo alto, 10 sul basso e 4 sul mezzo, abbiamo pensato perfino a giocare coi cambi. Qui il basket è senza mezzi termini il primo sport, per cui di ragazzini che giocano è pieno.

E' un peccato che ho perso molto il tiro (non giocando per anni), ma l'esperienza c'è. 7 palle rubate e 3 stoppate in due partite ieri   (sarà anche che mi sono messo a marcare col sangue agli occhi un maturando con la maglietta di lbj)


Ps: fare le gambe oggi vorrebbe dire perderne l'uso a tempo indeterminato, ergo, farò la schiena va là...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Domani si replica 
Mi raccoglieranno col cucchiaino 

Oggi schiena/addominali

Trazioni alternate 7x8
Tbar 40kg 8x8
Scrollate 48kg 8x8

10 serie addominali.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

Ma stoppate alla Jordan o alla mutombo?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma stoppate alla Jordan o alla mutombo?



Ti rispondo così: in seconda liceo, 1,76m, con la palla piccola schiacciavo


----------



## Livestrong (22 Giugno 2013)

Col canestro del minibasket?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Col canestro del minibasket?



Col canestro del minibasket avrei potuto replicare il dunk contest del 2000 alla Vincredible.


----------



## esjie (23 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo così: in seconda liceo, 1,76m, con la palla piccola schiacciavo



Hai mai provato il salto in alto a scuola?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Giugno 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Hai mai provato il salto in alto a scuola?



Sì ma non ero minimamente avvezzo alla tecnica.
Ho sempre avuto un unico modo per saltare, quello da pallavolista. Un passo in arresto e via. In corsa ero un disastro.


Comunque direi che il mio nuovo nick potrebbe essere Morto che Morto, da stamattina.

Santo cielo oggi c'erano pure i serie D...mortissimo...


----------



## esjie (23 Giugno 2013)

Quanto facevi?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Giugno 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Quanto facevi?



Ah boh, robe ridicole tipo 1,60, 1,70, cose così.


----------



## esjie (23 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah boh, robe ridicole tipo 1,60, 1,70, cose così.



Ridicole un ***...

1,70 in seconda superiore è buono, non fenomenale ma fai de buoni piazzamenti, se fai anche 1.60 in prima vai spesso a podio in garette, non ci vincerai i regionali ma non è male, considerando poi del margine perchè non sapevi saltare e non ti ci allenavi.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Giugno 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ridicole un ***...
> 
> 1,70 in seconda superiore è buono, non fenomenale ma fai de buoni piazzamenti, se fai anche 1.60 in prima vai spesso a podio in garette, non ci vincerai i regionali ma non è male, considerando poi del margine perchè non sapevi saltare e non ti ci allenavi.



Guarda forse ricordo male, so che solo nella mia classe c'erano già due ragazzi che facevano di più, quindi probabilmente erano più basse le misure.


Intanto, per non farci mancare niente, ci spariamo pure una dozzina di serie addominali oggi che male non fanno.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Giugno 2013)

E basta con sti addominali. Allena un po' quei biceps


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E basta con sti addominali. Allena un po' quei biceps



Ma se ho fatto la schiena ieri carissimo


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Giugno 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle avambracci

Kick back 4x8 16kg per braccio
Dips 4x12
Estensioni dietro la nuca 16kg 15

Frontali 15-15-12 16kg
Laterali 3x10 12kg a braccio
Fly 4x10 12kg a braccio

"manette" 4x10


----------



## andre (24 Giugno 2013)

come mai abs così spesso?
mai considerato di fare gli stacchi prima degli addominali?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Giugno 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> come mai abs così spesso?
> mai considerato di fare gli stacchi prima degli addominali?



Niente stacchi, per più di una ragione 

Mi trovo meglio a fare gli addominali più volte a settimana, in generale.
Sia visivamente che a livello di fatica/prestazioni.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Giugno 2013)

3 ore 3 di basket. Non sento niente sotto al ginocchio.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Giugno 2013)

Petto Bicipiti (facciamo contento [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] )

Piana 5x8 (ultima solo 6) 82kg
Piana 10-8-6 68kg
Dips 2x10
Croci declinata 2x12 24kg

Scott curl manubri 4x8 24kg
Hammer curl 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Giugno 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni presa prona 3x12
Trazioni presa inversa 2x10
Tbar 2x12 40kg 2x10 45kg
Scrollate 5x10 48kg


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Giugno 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Avambracci

French press 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

Tirate al mento 2x15 26kg
Frontali 3x15 12kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg

manette 4x10


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma come addominali cosa fai? Sit up, knee up, obliqui?

Oppure alla sbarra come i veri uomini?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma come addominali cosa fai? Sit up, knee up, obliqui?
> 
> Oppure alla sbarra come i veri uomini?



Tutti quelli che hai elencato, and many more


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Luglio 2013)

Gambe Addominali Cardio

Estensioni 4x10 40kg
Hip raise 3x15 32kg
Calf raise 5x15 64kg

9 serie addominali

Cyclette 30 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Luglio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 5x8 (ultima solo 5) 82kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 24kg

Hammer curl 8x10 32kg


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Luglio 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni prone 4x12
Tbar 2x12 2x10 8 (40-45-47)
Scrollate 5x10 48kg

7 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Luglio 2013)

Zio pecoraio, con la nuova dieta anti colesterolo ci ho lasciato 2kg in un mese.


----------



## Canonista (7 Luglio 2013)

Ehi Morto, tutto bene? Sono 3 giorni che non scrivi...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ehi Morto, tutto bene? Sono 3 giorni che non scrivi...





Ieri ho fatto tricipiti e spalle mi son dimenticato di segnarli.
Ora mi accingo ad addominalarmi e poi basket


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana
5x8 82
4x8 72
Dips 3x10

Hammer curl 8x10 32kg


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Luglio 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni 8x8
Scrollate manubri 5x8 62kg

9 serie addominali

Stasera basket e se dopo sono ancora vivo, polpacci.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Luglio 2013)

Gambe Laterali Avambracci

Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Hip raise 4x12 32kg
Calf raise manubri 5x15 64kg

Laterali 4 serie

Manette 4x10


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Luglio 2013)

Tricipiti spalle

French press 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

Frontali 3x8 22kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Luglio 2013)

Oggi N ore (in sostanza, "max") in previsione della damigianata di stasera  

Se qualcuno vuole ammazzarsi di salamella e vino, basta cercare su internet, provincia di Milano


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Luglio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Panca piana 5x8 82kg
10-8-6 72kg
Dips 4x10

Ez curl 5x8 36kg
Hammer curl 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Luglio 2013)

Gambe Addominali

Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Hip raise 4x12 32kg
Calf raise 5x15 64kg

9 serie addominali +2 max isometria


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Luglio 2013)

Schiena laterali

Trazioni 6x10 prese varie
Scrollate con manubri 6x10 64kg

4 serie laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Luglio 2013)

2 ore di basket


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Luglio 2013)

Ieri spalle/tricipiti, poi pausa fino a domenica.

French 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

Tirate al mento 4x8 36kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 4x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Luglio 2013)

Petto bicipiti

Piana 8-8-8-8-6 82kg
8-8-7 72kg
Dips 4x10

Ez curl 4x8 36kg
Hammer curl 4x12 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Luglio 2013)

Basket un'ora e mezza.

Gambe Addominali

Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Hip raise 4x12 32kg
Calf raise 5x15 64kg

8 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Luglio 2013)

Schiena laterali

Trazioni 6x8 rest 15''
Tbar all'angolo 12-40kg 2x10-45kg 8-50kg
Scrollate 4x12 48kg

7 serie, 4 laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Luglio 2013)

E attachiamole queste due ore di basket va'....


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Luglio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Addominali Basket

French 6x8 36kg
Dips 4x12

Tirate al mento 4x8 36kg
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 3x10 24kg

6 serie addominali.

Basket un paio d'ore.



BUM.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Luglio 2013)

9 serie addominali più 4 laterali.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Luglio 2013)

Ma come fai con sto caldo? Io dopo un'ora oggi ero al tappeto


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Luglio 2013)

Ma mica durano un'ora i miei allenamenti, basket escluso. 35/40 minuti e bon. 22 serie si fanno.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Luglio 2013)

Petto Bicipiti

Panca piana 15-68kg 12-74kg 10-80kg 8-84kg 8-80kg 10-74kg 12-68kg
Dips 5x10

Ez curl 5x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x15 10kg a braccio


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Luglio 2013)

Quest'anno la salute è un lusso. CIste tendinea al polso. Domani ecografia


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Luglio 2013)

Gambe e addominali

Estensioni 5x10 40kg
Hip Raise 4x12 30kg
Calf raise 5x15 60kg

10 serie addominali

In tutto questo, fascetta elastica per il polso e vediamo.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Luglio 2013)

Schiena Laterali

Trazioni 7x8
Tbar 3x12 40kg
Scrollate 5x10 60kg

Laterali 4x8 30kg

Intanto stasera dopo l'ecografia si inaugurano le scarpe nuove


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Luglio 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

Kick back3x6 22kg
French 3x8 34kg
Dips 4x12

Frontali 3x8 20kg
Laterali 4x12 20kg
Fly 4x10 20kg

Doppia polsiera (elastica più la protettiva rigida) tengono fermo il polso. Ovvio che diano un fastidio importante.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Due ore di basket


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

ma sto topic è solo tuo?
non ho capito.....

scrivi tutti i tuoi allenamenti?


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Agosto 2013)

Sì è un diario personale


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì è un diario personale



Mitico!!

cavolo volevo inserirmi e dire che ieri ho fatto si e no 40 flessioni, ma poi faccio brutta figura

vedo che ci dai dentro col Basket, ma hai giocato in passato o attualmente?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Mitico!!
> 
> cavolo volevo inserirmi e dire che ieri ho fatto si e no 40 flessioni, ma poi faccio brutta figura
> 
> vedo che ci dai dentro col Basket, ma hai giocato in passato o attualmente?



No perchè brutta figura? 40 mica le fanno tutti.

A basket gioco da sempre, ma non ho mai avuto il tempo di farlo a livello agonistico come avrei voluto.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No perchè brutta figura? 40 mica le fanno tutti.
> 
> A basket gioco da sempre, ma non ho mai avuto il tempo di farlo a livello agonistico come avrei voluto.



io ho fatto 5 anni tra le medie e i primi anni delle superiori in squadre toste e mi allenavo parecchio.....adesso se tiro non arrivo manco a prendere il canestro!!

l' altro giorno ho fatto una partitella con gli amici e a passare la palla ci sono ma il tiro è scandaloso.....


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

9 serie addominali, 2 ore e mezza di basket.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

Petto Basket

Piana
2x15 68
2x12 72
2x10 78
2x8 80
Dips 5x10

2 ore di basket.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma infine tutti sti addominali han fatto colpo in piscina?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infine tutti sti addominali han fatto colpo in piscina?



In costume, non sono gli addominali a saltare all'occhio


----------



## Livestrong (4 Agosto 2013)

Occhio che potrebbero anche esserci occhi maschili


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Schiena Bicipiti

Trazioni 7x8
Rematore bilanciere 3x8 48kg
Scrollate bilanciere 4x10 56kg

Curl concentrazione 5x8 32kg
Curl hammer 3x12 20kg


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Occhio che potrebbero anche esserci occhi maschili



Lasciamo perdere. Già successo l'estate scorsa. Episodio poco simpatico.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

E da domani (in cui avverrà comunque un discreto allenamento di addominali) ve saludi per una settimana.
Mare, caldo, e cannoli.

Poi si va in montagna, a studiare, in locus amenus dove forse manco ci sarà internet.

Ma lì mi sono organizzato. In sede c'è già lo zaino con 24kg di ghisa dentro. Basteranno i giochi per i bambini per tutto


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Agosto 2013)

Stamattina addominali. 12 serie di cui 4 laterali.

È con questo, ve saludi. Si parte per una settimana di ingrasso vero.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Agosto 2013)

Dopo dieci giorni di bagordi, scrivo da un locu amenus ma amenus amenus.
In mancanza o quasi di ghisa, opto per una multi frequenza, così da non dipendere da carichi elevatissimi.

Ieri
Dips petto 6x10
Kick back 4x8 12kg
Frontali 24kg 2x8
Laterali 3x10 24kg
Fly 2x10 24kg
Calf raise su singolo piede 4x15 28kg


Oggi schiena, bicipiti, squat, addominali. Domani riposo e dopodomani di nuovo da capo.



Pensavo, a settembre, di cominciare a prendere degli integratori. [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mai provato gensan? Ho visto queste e le multipower con un buon coefficiente pro/euro (quasi pari a quello del tacchino). Anche quelle della soia non sono male, ma non saprei onestamente quando assumerle.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Agosto 2013)

Mi è capitato di provarle, è una buona marca anche se la whey ovviamente è più valida (e infatti costa molto di più). È un buon compromesso


----------



## Dexter (16 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Pensavo, a settembre, di cominciare a prendere degli integratori. [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mai provato gensan? Ho visto queste e le multipower con un buon coefficiente pro/euro (quasi pari a quello del tacchino). Anche quelle della soia non sono male, ma non saprei onestamente quando assumerle.


gensan e multipower sono dei buoni marchi ma c'è di meglio. per esperienza diretta ti dico di puntare su proteine del siero di latte piuttosto che roba di soia e proteine derivanti da altre fonti. purtroppo è una cosa per cui vale la pena spendere...la digestione pesante condita da fuoriuscite di gas tossici non è piacevole,poi spesso quelle economiche fanno grumi e (a me personalmente) fa schifo bere i grumi.


----------



## andre (16 Agosto 2013)

io trovo comode le gold 100% standard della ON. le ordino online, non costan tanto, 0 spese di spedizione, ottimo gusto, digeribilità altissima.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> gensan e multipower sono dei buoni marchi ma c'è di meglio. per esperienza diretta ti dico di puntare su proteine del siero di latte piuttosto che roba di soia e proteine derivanti da altre fonti. purtroppo è una cosa per cui vale la pena spendere...la digestione pesante condita da fuoriuscite di gas tossici non è piacevole,poi spesso quelle economiche fanno grumi e (a me personalmente) fa schifo bere i grumi.



Quelle della soia le sto valutando perche' avrei la certezza che non hanno colesterolo. Io di mio ce l'ho alto, e moltissime marche che vedo non danno il valore nutrizionale del colesterolo.

Sui grumi non e' una cosa che mi disturba, ne' il sapore. Quelle due marche le valutavo positivamente per il prezzo.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Agosto 2013)

Intanto oggi seduta B.
Trazioni 4x10
Rematore manubrio 2x10 24kg
Hammer curl 4x12 12kg
Squat 4x10 65kg
addominali 5 serie e 4 di laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Agosto 2013)

Ieri corsa montana per una mezz'ora, oggi ritorna la prima giornata di multi frequenza.

Sto riflettendo molto sugli integratori. Fatti due conti coi valori nutrizionali, penso di potere fare a meno. Mi do ancora tre/quattro mesi di chance, se non riesco a crescere...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Agosto 2013)

Vado avanti con la multi.
Giorno 1, giorno 2, cardio.

Però sinceramente non mi piace un granché.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Negli ultimi giorni lontano dai pesi preparo l'allenamento per i mesi che verranno.

Lunedì
Petto-tricipiti-polpacci
Piana 6-6-8-8-10-10
Flyies a corpo libero 2xmax
Croci declinata 4x12
French 6x8
Pulldown al cavo 3x15
Calf raise 5x15

Martedì
Cardio

Mercoledì
Schiena spalle addominali
Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 8-10-12
Scrollate 5x10
Tirate al mento 3x8
Laterali 3x10
Flyies 3x8
6 serie addominali

Giovedì
Cardio

Venerdì
Gambe bicipiti addominali
Squat 6x8
Leg raise 4x10
Scott Curl 4x8
Curl alternato 4x10
10 serie addominali.

Sabato e domenica riposo.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

Oggi sono partito con Petto/Tricipiti/Polpacci

Panca 86/82/78
French 36
Calf 44


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

oggi gambe/bicipiti/addominali

Squat *bulgaro 4*x8 *44kg*
Leg raise 4x10 *40kg*
Scott Curl 4x8 *28kg*
Curl alternato 4x10 *28kg*
10 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 8-10-12 52 50 42
Scrollate 5x10 50
Tirate al mento 3x8 36
Laterali 3x10 24
Flyies 3x8 28
6 serie addominali


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

come fai a fare il leg raise con 40kg? come ti sovraccarichi?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> come fai a fare il leg raise con 40kg? come ti sovraccarichi?



Oh cielo, mi son rintronato. Estensioni, non raise.


----------



## andre (3 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oh cielo, mi son rintronato. Estensioni, non raise.



Ok, ora tutto torna


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2013)

Petto-tricipiti-polpacci
Piana 6-6-8-8-9-9 (86-82-78)
Flyies a corpo libero 2xmax 
Croci declinata 4x*10* (28)
French 6x8 (36)
Pulldown al cavo 3x15 
Calf raise 5x15 44


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2013)

E mettiamole, ste tre ore di basket fra ieri e oggi...


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2013)

Un'ora e mezza di basket


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 44kg
Estensioni 4x10 40kg
Curl scott manubri 5x8 28kg
Hammer curl 3x10 28kg
10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2013)

Schiena spalle addominali
Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 8-10-12 55-50-45
Scrollate 5x10 52
Tirate al mento 3x8 36
Laterali 3x10 28
Flyies 3x8 28
6 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

Petto-tricipiti-polpacci
Piana 6-6-8-8-10-8 (86-82-78)
Flyies a corpo libero 2xmax 
Croci declinata 4x10 (28)
French 6x8 (36)
Pulldown al cavo 3x15 
Calf raise 5x15 48


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2013)

E mettiamole ste due ore di basket!


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Settembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 44kg
Estensioni 4x10 40kg
Curl scott manubri 5x8 28kg
Hammer curl 3x10 28kg
10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2013)

Un'ora di basket.

Ma chi sono le mie grandi fan che hanno dato il voto al mio diario ?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2013)

Trazioni 8x10
5 serie addominali

1 ora e mezza di basket.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2013)

1 ora di basket
Spalle-Obliqui

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x8 28kg

Obliqui 4 serie 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

Petto Tricipiti Polpacci

Piana 6-6-8-8-10-8 (86,86,82,82,78,78)
Dips 2x12
Croci declinata 4x10 28kg

Kick Back 4x8 14kg a braccio
Dips tricipiti 4x12

Calf raise 5x15 52kg


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2013)

30 min di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Settembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Addominali

Squat bulgaro 52kg 4x8
Estensioni 4x10 50kg

Curl concentrazione 4x6 22kg a braccio
Hammer curl 2x12+2x10 28kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Settembre 2013)

Schiena Spalle Laterali

Trazioni 5x10
Tbar 2x8-54 2x10 50 1xmax 40
Scrollate 4x10 52

Frontali 3x8 28
Laterali 3x10 28
Fly 8-10-8-10 28

4 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2013)

L'altro ieri 10 serie addominali

Ieri 
Petto Tricipiti Polpacci
Piana 6-6-8-8-9-8 (86,82,78)
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Kick Back 4x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 5x12

Calf Raise 5x20 30kg


----------



## Dexter (22 Settembre 2013)

potevi andare direttamente in nba ,troppo cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> potevi andare direttamente in nba ,troppo cardio



Ho valutato le mie chances ma non potevo far sbiadire gli altri 


Oggi Gambe Bicipiti Addominali

Squat bulgaro 2x8 46kg 3x12 30kg
Hip Raise 5x15 22kg

Ez curl 4x8 36kg
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2013)

Schiena Spalle Laterali

trazioni 5x10
Tbar 6-6-8-8-10 (55,50,45)
Scrollate 4x12 52kg

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

4 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Settembre 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cyclette e 6 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2013)

Petto Bicipiti Polpacci

Piana 12-12-10-9-8-7 (68,68,78,78,78,78)
Pausa 2min
Piana 6-5-5 (82)
Dips 2x12

Kick back 4x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12

Calf Riase 5x15 44kg


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2013)

Oggi 40 minuti di cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Addominali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 52kg
Hip Raise 4x15 26kg

Ez curl 4x8 40kg
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

Kick Back 2x6 24kg a braccio +2x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12
Pulldown 2xmax

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi 45 minuti di cyclette


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Schiena Addominali 

Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 2X5 60KG 2X6 55KG
Scrollate 4x10 58kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Petto Bicipiti POlpacci

Piana 2x5 (88) 2x6 (86) 2x8 (82)
Croci declinata 6x10 28kg

Curl alternato 4x10 28kg
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg

Calf raise 5x15 58kg


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2013)

Cyclette 35 minuti 10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Laterali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 52kg
Hip raise 4x15 26kg

Curl in concentrazione 3x8 22kg a braccio
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg
Curl in isometria 1max

Laterali 4x10


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Ottobre 2013)

30 minuti di cyclette 10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci

Distensioni singole dietro la schiena 2x8 14kg
Kick back 3x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 5x12

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf raise 5x15 52kg


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi schiena e laterali (sessione blanda)

Trazioni 6x10
Scrollate 6x12 52kg

5 serie di laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Ottobre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Ossia: come sfondare il petto.

Piana
12 68kg
10 74kg
8 80kg
6 86kg
6 86kg
8 80kg
9 74kg
9 68kg

4x10 dips

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi 35 minuti di cyclette e 10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Laterali Cardio

Squat bulgaro 2x8 64kg 2x8 44kg
Hip raise 4x15 32kg

Curl in concentrazion2 3x8 22kg a braccio
Hammer curl 5x12 14kg a braccio

Laterali 4x10

Cyclette 25 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Cardio

Distensioni singole dietro la schiena 2x8 14kg 
Kick back 3x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf raise 5x12 64kg

Cyclette 35min


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

ieri 40 minuti di cyclette e 10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

Schiena Laterali Cardio

Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 10-8-8-6 (50-55-55-60)
Scrollate 4x10 58kg

4 serie laterali

30 minuti di cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2013)

Petto

Piana 8-8-8-8-6 82kg
Dips 3x10
Declinata croci 4x12 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Ottobre 2013)

40 minuti di cyclette e dieci serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti

Squat bulgaro 4x8 64kg
Hip raise 4x15 32kg

Hammer curl 7x12 28kg
Curl isometrico 2max


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci Cardio

Distensioni dietro la schiena 2x8 14kg a braccio
Kick back 3x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12
Isometria elastica 1max

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf Raise 5x12 68kg

Cyclette 25min


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Schiena Addominali Laterali

Trazioni 6x10
Scrollate 6x8 68kg

14 serie addominali di cui 4 laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana 8-8-8-8-6 82kg
dips 3x10
croci declinata 4x10 28kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi 35 minuti di cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2013)

Gambe bicipiti Laterali

Squat bulgaro 4x8 68kg
Hip raise 4x15 34kg

Curl concentrazione 3x8 22kg per braccio
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg
Curl "doppio" 1x20 14kg

4 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Ottobre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci

Distensioni dietro la nuca 2x8 14kg a braccio
Kick back 3x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12
Pull all'elatico 1 max

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf raise 4x12 68kg

Devo eliminare le distensioni dietro la nuca, ritorna il dolore dietro la spalla sinistra


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ma non ho capito, usi questo topic come diario o block notes personale?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito, usi questo topic come diario o block notes personale?



Una via di mezzo.
 altrimenti mi perdo.
Mi serve per annotare i carichi, gli esercizi, i dolori etc.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2013)

Schiena Addominali Cardio

Lat machine dietro 3x10
Lat machine avanti 4x8
Lat machine in piedi 10-8-6
Pull al cavo basso 3x12

10 serie addominali.

Cardio


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Una via di mezzo.
> altrimenti mi perdo.
> Mi serve per annotare i carichi, gli esercizi, i dolori etc.



claro


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Novembre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana
12 72
10 76
8 80
6 84
6 84
8 80
8 76
9 72

Dips 4x10

9 serie abd


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Novembre 2013)

Cardio Addominali

50 minuti di cyclette
8 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Oggi un po' di volume

Gambe Bicipiti

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip raise 8x12 32kg

Curl singolo manubrio bimane 7x10 32kg
Hammer curl 6x10 24kg


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

Kick back 6x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12

Frontali 3x8 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Dolore leggero alla spalla sinistra, dopo allenamento e anche un leggero fastidio durante.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Oggi cardio 40 minuti e 9 serie addominali.
Perdura il fastidio alla spalla.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Ancora cardio 35 minuti e 10 serie addominali.

Il fastidio alla spalla perdura. Cerotto medico e calore.

Sono indeciso se interrompere per qualche giorno gli allenamenti, visto che l'ultima volta questo problema l'ho portato avanti 6 mesi.


----------



## andre (9 Novembre 2013)

Se ti fa male la spalla eviterei le alzate laterali (anche se dipende tutto da come le esegui). Sulla panca che presa usi?


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fastidio alla spalla perdura. Cerotto medico e calore.
> 
> Sono indeciso se interrompere per qualche giorno gli allenamenti, visto che l'ultima volta questo problema l'ho portato avanti 6 mesi.


Interrompere o ridurre i carichi è altamente consigliato. Evitati infortuni più seri.
Che parte della spalla ti fa male?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Interrompere o ridurre i carichi è altamente consigliato. Evitati infortuni più seri.
> Che parte della spalla ti fa male?



Sto analizzando la situazione giorno per giorno, e per ora non sto riprendendo.
L'ultima volta, la non interruzione mi è costata 6 mesi di dolore.

E' difficile identificare la zona. Direi intorno all'acriom, ma è un dolore "profondo", interno. L'anno scorso feci prima una ecografia, che evidenzio delle generiche anomalie, poi un rx che risultò pulito.

L'unica cosa che so di certo è che non devo più portare le braccia oltre "il parallelo" del terreno, se no mi capita sto schifo.

Oggi farò le gambe e magari ancora addominali/cardio, domani vedremo, perché al mattino sto bene, ma verso pomeriggio/sera mi dà fastidio, avendola mossa tutto il giorno (senza sforzi ovviamente).


----------



## alexrossonero (10 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sto analizzando la situazione giorno per giorno, e per ora non sto riprendendo.
> L'ultima volta, la non interruzione mi è costata 6 mesi di dolore.
> 
> E' difficile identificare la zona. Direi intorno all'acriom, ma è un dolore "profondo", interno. L'anno scorso feci prima una ecografia, che evidenzio delle generiche anomalie, poi un rx che risultò pulito.
> ...



Si, ti conviene fermarti e mantenere la spalla più bloccata che puoi per evitare movimenti bruschi. Se la zona è quella, potrebbe facilmente essere una borsite, oppure una tendinite o delle microlacerazioni della cuffia dei rotatori.

Poi dovrai capire in cosa sbagli: se in movimenti scorretti o in eccessivi carichi di lavoro, una delle due è la causa.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Novembre 2013)

Oggi ricomincio con gambe ed addominali, domani vedremo.
I cerotti stanno dando molto, ma da ieri sera indosso una spalliera spettacolare che ha migliorato sensibilmente la situazione.

Medio Tempore Gambe e Addominali

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip Raise 6x15 32kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2013)

Oggi mi sono rimesso al lavoro, cercando un modo per preservare la spalla, così ho optato per alcune serie in superslow per evitare traumi.

Piana superslow 2x6 72kg
Piana 3x8 78kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Hammer curl 5x12 28kg
Curl isometrico 3max

Buone sensazioni. Ho fatto tutto l'allenamento col tutore e non mi ha dato grossi problemi, soprattutto considerando che i carichi erano molto vicini a quelli tipo.
Post workout ghiaccio.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Novembre 2013)

La spalla è quasi completamente a posto fortunatamente.
Oggi comunque per non sforzarla: Polpacci e Cardio

5x15 calf raise in piedi 68kg

40 minuti di cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Primo allenamento senza tutore.
Schiena Addominali

Trazioni 6x10
Estensioni lombari 12 libere, 10 4kg, 8 10kg.
Scrollate 4x8 68kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle

French press 3x10 30kg 4x8 36kg
Pull down al cavo 2x12

Frontali 14kg superslow 3x8
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 3x10 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2013)

Cardio addominali

30 minuti di cyclette + 9 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Novembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip raise 6x15 32kg

Ez curl 4x8 36kg
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2013)

Ieri petto e addominali

Piana superslow 2x6 72kg
Piana 3x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 3x12 28kg

6 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Novembre 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni 6x10
Tbar 4x8 50kg
Scrollate 4x12 58kg

8 serie addominali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

ma fai massa? definizione o altro?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Mantenimento, in realtà. Alla fine mi vado bene così come sto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mantenimento, in realtà. Alla fine mi vado bene così come sto.



per fare massa a casa che ciclo bisogna fare?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per fare massa a casa che ciclo bisogna fare?



Ciclo massa ?

Scherzi a parte, cosa intendi per "ciclo"?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ed è oggi ho concluso il primo mese di palestra. I risultati per ora non sono tanto visibili, però mi sento bene. Vedremp tra qualche mesuccio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ciclo massa ?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, cosa intendi per "ciclo"?



la scheda


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la scheda



Non è la scheda che ti farà fare la massa. La massa la fai a tavola. 

E la definizione la fai correndo, e a tavola 

La scheda non cambia granché in funzione di queste due cose.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non è la scheda che ti farà fare la massa. La massa la fai a tavola.
> 
> E la definizione la fai correndo, e a tavola
> 
> La scheda non cambia granché in funzione di queste due cose.



quindi vanno bene esercizi normalissimi


----------



## andre (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi vanno bene esercizi normalissimi



non per s*****re il diario di Morto, ma quali sarebbero gli esercizi normalissimi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> non per s*****re il diario di Morto, ma quali sarebbero gli esercizi normalissimi?



una scheda normale, l'unico problema sono le macchine che non le ho


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi vanno bene esercizi normalissimi



Dipende anche cosa intendi tu per "normalissimi".

Dipende da tantissime cose:
età, anzianità di allenamento, peso, altezza, obiettivi, scheda etc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dipende anche cosa intendi tu per "normalissimi".
> 
> Dipende da tantissime cose:
> età, anzianità di allenamento, peso, altezza, obiettivi, scheda etc



19 anni, ho smesso di fare pesi da marzo (ora faccio Krav)
1.77 x 58 kg
piccoli obiettivi, solo di mettere un po' di muscoli e allargare le spalle
e vorrei allenarmi 3 volte a settimana x 1 ora


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci

French 7x8 36kg
Pull down al cavo 2x15

Frontali 3x8 superslow 14kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf raise in piedi 4x15 58kg


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 19 anni, ho smesso di fare pesi da marzo (ora faccio Krav)
> 1.77 x 58 kg
> piccoli obiettivi, solo di mettere un po' di muscoli e allargare le spalle
> e vorrei allenarmi 3 volte a settimana x 1 ora



Beh intanto le spalle non ti si allargano. Vale a dire, puoi mettere un paio di cm, ma il fatto è che la struttura ossea è quella, quindi sei sei stretto di struttura non si possono fare gran miracoli.
3 ore alla settimana sono un ottimo minutaggio.
Ad occhio direi che di massa ne potresti mettere parecchia, ma considera che io sono un -10 in termini di peso/altezza, ma comunque di roba ce n'è.
Hai una scheda tua?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Medio tempore sono riuscito a sviluppare una dieta settimanale che mi consentirà di dipendere molto meno dalle fonti proteiche animali.

Si ringraziano in particolar modo le lenticchie, i fagioli, i fiocchi di soia, il seitan, il tofu e il burro di arachidi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Beh intanto le spalle non ti si allargano. Vale a dire, puoi mettere un paio di cm, ma il fatto è che la struttura ossea è quella, quindi sei sei stretto di struttura non si possono fare gran miracoli.
> 3 ore alla settimana sono un ottimo minutaggio.
> Ad occhio direi che di massa ne potresti mettere parecchia, ma considera che io sono un -10 in termini di peso/altezza, ma comunque di roba ce n'è.
> Hai una scheda tua?



ottimo...no non ho una scheda
cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottimo...no non ho una scheda
> cosa mi consigli?



Così da 0 è difficile dire, dipende anche cosa hai a disposizione in casa.
In palestra cosa facevi? Non avevi una scheda fissa? Senza avere nemmeno un'idea di cosa sai fare/cosa sei abituato, è duretta...


----------



## Dexter (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ciclo massa ?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, cosa intendi per "ciclo"?


intende cicli di sostanze dopanti  nella mia palestra è pieno di sti soggetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Così da 0 è difficile dire, dipende anche cosa hai a disposizione in casa.
> In palestra cosa facevi? Non avevi una scheda fissa? Senza avere nemmeno un'idea di cosa sai fare/cosa sei abituato, è duretta...



si avevo una scheda, ma facevo tutte macchine
chiedo pure su Bodyweb, vedo un po' che me dicono quell'altri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> intende cicli di sostanze dopanti  nella mia palestra è pieno di sti soggetti



sicuro che non te le prendi te?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si avevo una scheda, ma facevo tutte macchine
> chiedo pure su Bodyweb, vedo un po' che me dicono quell'altri



Eh se facevi solo macchine allora sarà un percorso piuttosto lungo, perché devi prendere confidenza coi manubri, con i movimenti, con le prese, e anche maggiormente con la respirazione. Siccome non sei guidato, rischi di farti male sul serio (o anche di sfasciare casa XD) se sbagli qualcosa.
Se hai una scheda postala che vediamo come lavorarci su.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh se facevi solo macchine allora sarà un percorso piuttosto lungo, perché devi prendere confidenza coi manubri, con i movimenti, con le prese, e anche maggiormente con la respirazione. Siccome non sei guidato, rischi di farti male sul serio (o anche di sfasciare casa XD) se sbagli qualcosa.
> Se hai una scheda postala che vediamo come lavorarci su.



nono ho fatto pure manubri
cmq eccola:

lunedì

pettorali
Chest press 3x12
Croci inclinata 3x8
Panca piana manubri 3x10

bicipiti
Curl 3x12
Curling machine 3x8

Addominali 3x20
crunch machine 3x12


Mercoledì
Deltoidi
Shoulder press 3x12
Lateral raise machine 3x10
tirate al mento cavo 3x12

quadricipiti
leg extension 3x15
squat 3x12

venerdì

dorsali
pulley 3x12
lat machine 3x8
lat triangolo 3x10

tricipiti
press down 3x12
manubri una mano 3x8

addominali 3x20
crunch machine 3x12


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

In casa che cos'hai per allenarti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

manubri da 4 kg e basta xD


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> manubri da 4 kg e basta xD



Eh Fabry, con 8kg ci fai veramente, ma veramente niente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh Fabry, con 8kg ci fai veramente, ma veramente niente



eh lo so, anni fa l'avevo presi
quanto mi consigli?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh lo so, anni fa l'avevo presi
> quanto mi consigli?



Prima quanto caricavi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Prima quanto caricavi?



7,5 bicipiti


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 7,5 bicipiti



Uhm. Per gli altri muscoli non hai i carichi con le macchine?

Vediamo, se sei proporzionato a livello di muscolo/forsa, direi che potresti partire con due manubri componibili, 4 dischi da 2, 8 dischi da 1, 2 dischi da 5 , 4 da 10 e un bilanciere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Chest press 3x12 (30 kg)
Croci inclinata 3x8 (7,5kg)
Panca piana manubri 3x10 (10kg)

Curl 3x12 (7,5kg)
Curling machine 3x8 (5kg)

crunch machine 3x12 (40 kg)


Deltoidi (40kg)
Shoulder press 3x12 (40kg)

leg extension 3x15 (35 kg)
squat 3x12

pulley 3x12 (30kg)
lat machine 3x8 (40kg)

press down 3x12 (25kg)
manubri una mano 3x8 (5kg)


----------



## Dexter (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sicuro che non te le prendi te?


anche volendo ho sentito certi prezzi che dovrei fare 5 lavori  comunque no,non devo fare gare di body building e per bullarmi in spiaggia vado bene cosi 

Stiamo rovinando tutto il diaro di morto


----------



## andre (23 Novembre 2013)

Con una scheda così non vai da nessuna parte, idem per i carichi e la dieta (che immagino tu non abbia)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> anche volendo ho sentito certi prezzi che dovrei fare 5 lavori  comunque no,non devo fare gare di body building e per bullarmi in spiaggia vado bene cosi
> 
> Stiamo rovinando tutto il diaro di morto



mi ha chiesto di postare la scheda quindi non dire cavolate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Con una scheda così non vai da nessuna parte, idem per i carichi e la dieta (che immagino tu non abbia)



e allora a che razza di palestra andavo...cmq continuo sull'altro topic


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> anche volendo ho sentito certi prezzi che dovrei fare 5 lavori  comunque no,non devo fare gare di body building e per bullarmi in spiaggia vado bene cosi
> 
> Stiamo rovinando tutto il diaro di morto



No no un po' di movimento di diario fa bene. Gli fa prendere aria


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e allora a che razza di palestra andavo...cmq continuo sull'altro topic



Ha ragione Andre.
Male le serie, il volume, e i carichi. Purtroppo, male tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Andre.
> Male le serie, il volume, e i carichi. Purtroppo, male tutto.



pazzesco...3 mesi con quella scheda
cmq ho spostato tutto nell'altro topic


----------



## esjie (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry per allenarti da solo dovresti farti una certa cultura, comincia a leggere qualche libro anche terra terra tipo "Fitness per negati"


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cardio mista e 10 serie addominali.


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2013)

ma sto addome ti si vede? io dovrei scendere di carbo (adesso non ha senso,magari verso maggio) ma poi ho paura di perdere massa  . sono grosso con l'addome piatto ma inesistente.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Ma chissene degli addominali. 

"Abs on a thin guy are like boobs on a fat girl"


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma sto addome ti si vede? io dovrei scendere di carbo (adesso non ha senso,magari verso maggio) ma poi ho paura di perdere massa  . sono grosso con l'addome piatto ma inesistente.





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma chissene degli addominali.
> 
> "Abs on a thin guy are like boobs on a fat girl"



L'addome c'e si vede, anche perché peso 67 per un'altezza di 1,77m.

Livestrong non c'è bisogno di essere un armadio per essere considerati spessi . Le mie forme ci sono tutte, ma sotto giacca e cravatta non si vedono. Aggiungo, per fortuna, se no i clienti non mi prenderebbero sul serio.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma chissene degli addominali.
> 
> "Abs on a thin guy are like boobs on a fat girl"



...però non sono un thin guy,adesso in piena massa peso 81kg per 179cm,e sono abbastanza pulito,perdendo quel paio di kg vorrei vedere qualcosa :'(


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'addome c'e si vede, anche perché peso 67 per un'altezza di 1,77m.
> 
> Livestrong non c'è bisogno di essere un armadio per essere considerati spessi . Le mie forme ci sono tutte, ma sotto giacca e cravatta non si vedono. Aggiungo, per fortuna, se no i clienti non mi prenderebbero sul serio.


con la schiena enorme in giacca e cravatta saresti un figurino,altrochè


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ...però non sono un thin guy,adesso in piena massa peso 81kg per 179cm,e sono abbastanza pulito,perdendo quel paio di kg vorrei vedere qualcosa :'(



Infatti mi riferivo al big jim di 67 chili


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Infatti mi riferivo al big jim di 67 chili



Stiamo molto calmi che alzo un quintale, dall'alto dei miei 67 kg


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Novembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip raise 6x15 34kg

Ez curl 5x8 36kg
Hammer curl 3x12 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Novembre 2013)

Petto Laterali

Piana 5x8 82kg (ultima s*****)
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Laterali 4 serie.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2013)

Oggi schiena e addominali.
La schiena fatta con le macchine.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oggi schiena e addominali.
> La schiena fatta con le macchine.


Hai macchine a casa? Quali?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hai macchine a casa? Quali?



No no, sono andato da un amico.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cardio combinata.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

Combinata che vuol dire?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Combinata che vuol dire?



Faccio un tot di Cyclette, la mollo al volo, salgo sul tapis lourant, faccio un tot, lo mollo al volo, prendo la corda, faccio un tot....etc


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

Quanto fai alla corda?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanto fai alla corda?



Dipende, non sto a cronometrarmi, vado proprio a resistenza.

Oggi Trcipiti e Spalle.

Pull down al cavo 5x10
Pull down al parallelo 4x12

Frontali superslow cavo 4x8
Laterali cavi 3x10
Fly cavi 3x12


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Dicembre 2013)

Cyclette 40 minuti
8 Serie adodminali


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2013)

Gambe e addominali.

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip Raise 6x15 34kg

Curl singolo manubrio 5x8 34kg
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana superlow 2x6 72kg
Piana 3x8 82kg
Dips 7x10

9 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2013)

Laterali Polpacci Cardio

5 serie laterali

Calf raise 8x15 48kg

25 minuti bici


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2013)

Schiena Cardio

Lat machine 12-12-10-10-8-8
Pulley basso 4x10
Scrollate al cavo 4x12

30 minuti di combinata.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sabato sessione di Tricipiti e Spalle


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri Gambe Bicipiti Laterali

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip raise 6x12 42kg

Curl con manubrio singolo 3x5 40kg +2x8 35kg
Hammer curl 3x12 28kg

4 serie laterali.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri Petto e addominali

Piana slow 2x6 72kg
Piana 3x8 82kg
Dips 3x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

10 serie abs


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi cardio e schiena

mezz'ora di combinata

Lat machine 15-12-10-8-6-6-8-10-12-15
Scrollate 12-10-10-10


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci

French 8x8 36kg
Dips 3x12

Frontali 3x8 slow 28kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf Raise 4x15 66kg


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi mezz'ora di cardio combinata e dieci serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Laterali

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip Raise 6x15 34kg

Ez curl 5x8 38kg
Ez curl 3x10 36kg

Laterali 4 serie


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana slow 2x6 72kg
Piana 3x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 3x12 28kg
Piegamenti su manubri 1max

9 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2013)

Schiena Cardio

Lat Machine 15-12-10-8-8-8-8
Scrollate al cavo 6x10

15 minuti di cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle Polpacci

Kick back 5x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12
Piegamenti gomiti stretti da terra 1xmax

Frontali slow 3x8 14kg
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

Calf Raise 5x15


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Dicembre 2013)

Gambe Bicipiti Laterali

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip raise 6x15 34kg

Ez curl 6x8 36kg
Hammer curl 2x12 28kg

4 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2013)

Petto Addominali

Piana 5x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2013)

Cardio Polpacci

45 minuti di combinata
5x15 calf raise al cavo


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Schiena Addominali

Lat 12 12 10 10 10
Pulley 4x8
Scrollate al cavo 5x12

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tricipiti Spalle mini cardio.

Pulldown al cavo 11x10

Frontali al cavo 4x8
Laterali 4x12 superslow 8kg
Fly 4x12superslow 8kg

15min cardio combinata.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma chi sei Hulk?


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei Hulk?



Credo si pesare circa quanto lo scroto di hulk 

Gambe Bicipiti Laterali

Affondi 28kg 4xmax
Hip raise 28kg 6x15

4 serie laterali

Curl singolo 3x6 24kg a braccio
Hammer curl 4x12 28kg
Curl in concentrazione con elastico 2max


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri spalle e addominali

Frontali 4x10 superslow 4kg + elastico
Laterali 4x12 superslow 4kg + elastico
Fly 4x15 superslow 4kg + elastico

12 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Gennaio 2014)

Petto Tricipiti

Piana 5x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Kick back 4x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2014)

Schiena Addominali

Trazioni 7x10
Scrollate 7x12 48kg

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2014)

Gambe Addominali

Squat bulgaro 20kg 5x15
Estensioni 8x10
Calf raise 6x15

10 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Gennaio 2014)

Bicipiti Laterali Cardio

Curl Al cavo 5x8
Curl al cavo panca scott 3x8
Curl alternato 2x15 12kg

5 serie laterali

30' cardio


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2014)

Spalle Addominali

Frontali superslow 4x8 14kg
Laterali 4x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

11 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri petto e tricipiti

Piana 5x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Kick back 5x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2014)

Schiena Addominali

Lat machine 2x12 2x10 2x8
Pulley basso 4x8
Scrollate al cavo 5x10

10 serie addominali.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2014)

Per via di un dolore dietro al ginocchio destro, passo la sessione gambe.

Bicipiti Laterali

Hammer curl 10x10 14kg a braccio

5 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2014)

Spalle Addominali

Frontali superslow 4x8 14kg
Laterali 4x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg

11 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2014)

Gambe Addominali

Squat Bulgaro 4x8 44kg
Hip rais 4x12 22kg
Calf raise 5x15 44kg

9 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Gennaio 2014)

Petto Tricipiti

Piana 5x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Kick back 4x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 5x12


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Gennaio 2014)

Da oggi si ricomincia a fare sul serio.

Schiena-Addominali

Lat Machine 15-12-10-8-8-8
Pulley basso 4x10
Scrollate al cavo 5x12

10 serie addominali

ricondizionamento aerobico


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gambe Addominali Laterali

Squat 4x12 68kg
Hip raise 4x15 34kg
Calf Raise 5x15 68kg

4 serie laterali

6 serie addominali


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2014)

Vediamo se fa lo stesso :

30 addominali crunch 2 serie 
20 affondi per gamba 1 serie
15 piegamenti sulle braccia 2 serie 1' di recupero

Tempo impiegato : 10\max 15 minuti.

Dai, battimi ora


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vediamo se fa lo stesso :
> 
> 30 addominali crunch 2 serie
> 20 affondi per gamba 1 serie
> ...



Affondi con quanto peso?


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi :

Step sul posto per 5'

e poi 3 ore di sonno auhauhau


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tricipiti Spalle

Kick back 5x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 5x12

Frontali 3x8 superslow 14kg + Superserie con elastico
Laterali 3x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi :
> 
> Step sul posto per 5'
> 
> e poi 3 ore di sonno auhauhau


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

ma vi serve un forum del Milan per appuntare gli esercizi in palestra??Un'agenda no?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma vi serve un forum del Milan per appuntare gli esercizi in palestra??Un'agenda no?



Ho troppa carta dietro, c'ho provato una volta ma mi perdevo le cose 

Oggi cardio e addominali

30 minuti di cardio
8 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Gennaio 2014)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 8-8-8-8-6 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Hammer curl 8x10 28kg
Curl in isometria al cavo 2 max


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2014)

CardioAddominali

30 minuti di combinata e 7 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Gennaio 2014)

Schiena Addominali

Lat machine 15-12-10-8-8-8
Pulley 5x8
Scrollate 4x12

9 serie addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2014)

Gambe Laterali

Estensioni 40kg 8x10
Hip raise 34kg 4x15
Calf Raise 68kg 5x15

4 serie laterali


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tricipiti Spalle

Kick back 5x8 14kg a braccio
Dips 4x12

Frontali slow 3x8 14kg
Laterali 4x10 28kg
Fly 4x10 28kg


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Mi fai ammazzare dal ridere ogni volta che leggo questo topic.. ti rendi conto che hai fatto 59 pagine con 576 commenti solo tu ? HAHAHAH... 

ma perche ? la domanda che mi fa ridere di tutto ciò è perche ?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi fai ammazzare dal ridere ogni volta che leggo questo topic.. ti rendi conto che hai fatto 59 pagine con 576 commenti solo tu ? HAHAHAH...
> 
> ma perche ? la domanda che mi fa ridere di tutto ciò è perche ?



Ho chiesto questo spazio come diario perché è utile per segnare quando, come e che tipo di esercizi faccio. Con la carta avevo già provato, facendo confusione e/o perdendo gli appunti.

Se poi qualcuno mi vuole chiedere qualcosa, rispondo senza problemi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto questo spazio come diario perché è utile per segnare quando, come e che tipo di esercizi faccio. Con la carta avevo già provato, facendo confusione e/o perdendo gli appunti.
> 
> Se poi qualcuno mi vuole chiedere qualcosa, rispondo senza problemi.



a ok


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2014)

Petto Bicipiti

Piana 5x8 82kg
Dips 4x10
Croci declinata 4x12 28kg

Ez curl 6x8 36kg
Hammer curl 2x12 28kg
Curl in concentrazione con elastico 1 max


----------



## andre (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Petto Bicipiti
> 
> Piana 5x8 82kg
> Dips 4x10
> ...



Non cambi mai allenamento?


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Non cambi mai allenamento?



Parli di split, esercizi o serie?

L'unica routine che tengo fissa è quella del petto, anche se ho aggiunto una serie in più di dips passando da 12 a 13 serie.
Le altre sono abbastanza varie in realtà.


----------



## andre (31 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parli di split, esercizi o serie?
> 
> L'unica routine che tengo fissa è quella del petto, anche se ho aggiunto una serie in più di dips passando da 12 a 13 serie.
> Le altre sono abbastanza varie in realtà.



Intendo proprio dell'approccio all'allenamento. Tipo singole pesanti, piramidali a buffer o cose del genere.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Intendo proprio dell'approccio all'allenamento. Tipo singole pesanti, piramidali a buffer o cose del genere.



Singole mai.

L'approccio piramidale lo sto usando in alcune serie della schiena e l'anno scorso ci ho fatto un paio di mesi.

Ultimamente lavoro anche in isometria (addominali e bicipiti) e da settimana prossima metterò una serie finale ad esaurimento con carico basso.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Febbraio 2014)

Venerdi schiena addominali


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2014)

Gambe Laterali

Estensioni 8x10 40kg
Hip Raise 5x15 34kg
Calf Riase 5x15 68kg

5 serie da 12 laterali


----------



## O Animal (31 Marzo 2014)

Tutto bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tutto bene?



_Venerdi schiena addominali (cit.)_

Secondo me c'è rimasto secco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> _Venerdi schiena addominali (cit.)_
> 
> Secondo me c'è rimasto secco.



lol

Tornerà


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2014)

Sta facendo una sessione di addominali da 30 giorni ..


----------

